# automatische sattelstütze? top/flop? - Teil 2



## Thomas (26. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## löösns (26. Oktober 2010)

hab gerade im november bike den bericht über die automatischen sattelstützen gelesen... waren alle als SUPER befunden worden... die ganze sache wird sehr gepriesen... ich weiss nicht so recht. irgendwie klingts praktisch, so einen bürosessel versteller unterm allerwertesten zu haben. nicht um sekunden zu sparen, sonder einfach um auf tour nicht absteigen zu müssen resp. um auch vor kürzeren abfahrten die stütze absenken zu können, wo ich heute eher mal denke, nö, lohnt sich nicht um anzuhalten und abzusteigen... 
was haltet ihr davon? lohnt sich das geld und das mehrgewicht und genügen 75mm absenkung auch für ganz kniffliges?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> nee, in der regel nicht.
> 
> manchen scheint das bestellen jedoch einfach zu einfach zu sein





Wenn man 34.9 nicht findet einfach mal "Liteville" bei Ebay eingeben
Dann müßte das passende Teil schon dabei sein.

G.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Oktober 2010)

löösns schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon? lohnt sich das geld und das mehrgewicht und genügen 75mm absenkung auch für ganz kniffliges?



Ja, es lohnt sich! Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren eine Remotestütze und könnte nicht mehr ohne. Das ist nicht nur irgendein Hype, sondern sehr sinnvoll.
75mm wäre mir persönlich zu knapp. Das kannst Du ja aber selbst herausfinden, indem du einfach deine normale Stütze nur um 75mm absenkst und testest ob Dir das reicht.


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Oktober 2010)

löösns schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon? lohnt sich das geld und das mehrgewicht und genügen 75mm absenkung auch für ganz kniffliges?



Diese Diskussion gab es schon mal, nämlich Anfang der Neunziger. Da hieß es immer: lohnt sich der Kauf einer Federgabel? Dann Mitte der Neunziger: Scheibenbremse, braucht man das? Usw, usw....

Was ist dabei rausgekommen? Es gibt nur noch ca. 2 Leute auf der Welt, die ohne Federgabel unterwegs sind, und etwa 3-4 die ohne Scheibe auskommen.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Oktober 2010)

Mein Händler hat mich auch gerade benachrichtigt, dass die bestellte Reverb vermutlich erst Ende November kommen wird


----------



## isartrails (27. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...fahre seit 2 Jahren ... und könnte nicht mehr ohne.


...die Aussage halte ich doch für leicht übertrieben.
Du könntest sicher noch ohne, nur du willst nicht. Sag es doch so.


FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion gab es schon mal...
> Es gibt nur noch ca. 2 Leute auf der Welt, die ohne Federgabel unterwegs sind, und etwa 3-4 die ohne Scheibe auskommen.


Auch hier wage ich mal zu widersprechen und den technischen Fortschritt korrekt einzuordnen: Klar sind Federgabeln, Scheibenbremsen und auch versenkbare Sattelstützen ein technischer Fortschritt und als solche nützlich und sinnvoll.
Nur, zu behaupten, es gehe ohne nicht, ist schlicht falsch.

Es ging bis zu deren Erfindung ohne, und es geht selbstverständlich auch danach noch ohne.
Ich darf nur mal in Erinnerung rufen - man vergisst so was ja recht gerne - wieviele Jahre es gedauert hat, bis Federgabeln und Scheibenbremsen vernünftig funktionierten. 
Bei Scheibenbremsen habe ich, der auch immer jede technische Neuerung sofort haben muss, mehrere Saison lang Lehrgeld bezahlt: Bremsversagen auf steilen Abfahrten und ähnliche Scherze. Kommt hervorragend auf mehrtägigen Transalps.
Das ist nun mittlerweile behoben, aber die Testfahrer für die Hersteller haben die Endverbraucher gegeben!

Bei den versenkbaren Sattelstützen erleben wir zur Zeit ähnliches. Zeitschriften und Industrie hypen sie hoch (ja doch, sie sind praktisch), aber bis sie gescheit funktionieren, werden wohl noch ein paar Jährchen ins Land gehen und bis dahin seid ihr (ja ihr und ich, die ihr da mitlest) die Testfahrer und Melkkühe.

Ich persönlich finde absenkbare Sattelstützen ungefähr so praktisch wie die elektronischen Einparkhilfen in den Stoßstangen moderner Autos: SUPERPRAKTISCH! 
Aber zum Autofahren braucht sie in Wirklichkeit kein Mensch. Und auch nicht zum Einparken. (Erinnert euch doch nur mal an eure Fahrprüfung...) Es ist doch eher so, dass man damit langfristig das selbstständige Einparken verlernt.
Und mit den Sattelstützen ist es ähnlich: sie sind sehr praktisch, aber man verliert damit langfristig auch ein Stückweit seine fahrtechnischen Fertigkeiten.

Um diese doch gewagte These etwas zu untermauern, will ich ein Beispiel machen: Der einzige Biker, der bei einer mehrtägigen geführten Biketour diesen Sommer durch Graubünden in hochalpinem Gelände und fortgeschrittenem Schwierigkeitsgrad ALLES bergauf und bergab fuhr, hatte - dem technischen Fortschritt zum Trotz -  ein ungefedertes Stahlbike! O suspension und keine absenkbare Sattelstütze. Er konnte halt fahren. 
Alle anderen Jungs mit ihren hochgezüchteten Raumfahrtboliden mit 160er Gabeln und virtuellen Drehpunkten wasweißichwo, konnten auch ziemlich gut fahren, mussten in heftigen Trails aber irgendwann mal passen.
Warum? Weil ihnen die Fahrtechnik verloren gegangen war bzw sie sie nie erlernt hatten...


Ich finde Threads wie diesen immer dann sehr praktisch und informativ, wenn Anwender aus der Praxis berichten, was an den besprochenen Teilen gut funktioniert, was eher nicht, was nervt, wie der Service ist, etc.
Was ich immer gar nicht abhaben kann, wenn die "Hochjubler" hier (von wem werden sie eigentich bezahlt?) ihre unreflektierten Statements ablassen und dabei alle anderen Frager, Zweifler und Hilfesuchenden arrogant und herablassend wie dumme, zurückgebliebene Jungs behandeln, die es nie lernen werden.


----------



## Goedinio (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi, hab meine crankbrothers-StÃ¼tze jetz ca ein halbes jahr, auch recht gÃ¼nstig bei ebay geschossen und muss sagen dass es so einfach mehr SpaÃ macht. 300â¬ find ich allerdings ganz schÃ¶n viel, hab sie fÃ¼r um die 100 â¬ ersteigert, und so viel ist es mir schon wert.


----------



## RetroRider (27. Oktober 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion gab es schon mal, nämlich Anfang der Neunziger. Da hieß es immer: lohnt sich der Kauf einer Federgabel? Dann Mitte der Neunziger: Scheibenbremse, braucht man das? Usw, usw....
> 
> Was ist dabei rausgekommen? Es gibt nur noch ca. 2 Leute auf der Welt, die ohne Federgabel unterwegs sind, und etwa 3-4 die ohne Scheibe auskommen.



Ist zwar offtopic, aber dieses Statement ruft mich auf den Plan. 
Gegenbeispiel: Warum haben Trial-Bikes Felgen- statt Scheibenbremsen? Weil der Speichenverbrauch sonst gigantisch wäre.
Sicher hat Alles seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber ganz so einseitig ist es auch wieder nicht. Je weniger Spielereien am Rad sind, um so zuverlässiger ist es. Um so hochwertiger kann bei begrenztem Budget der Rest sein. Und wie isartrails schon schrieb: eine Starrgabel ist ein guter Fahrtechnik-Trainer. Die Isartrails sind übrigens ein gutes Beispiel: da ist Starrgabel eine Alternative zur Raserei.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Oktober 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> aber bis sie gescheit funktionieren, werden wohl noch ein paar Jährchen ins Land gehen



Das kann ich absolut net nachvollziehen. Fahre seit längerem in 2 Bikes ne 30,9er und 31,6er KS beide mit Remote. Und ich fahre viel. Bei beiden Stützen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht das kleinste Problem, die funzen wie am ersten Tag und funzen perfekt. Hast Du denn schon Erfahrungen gemacht das Du hier so groß auftrumpfst ?


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Oktober 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> ...die Aussage halte ich doch für leicht übertrieben.
> Du könntest sicher noch ohne, nur du willst nicht. Sag es doch so.



Was geht denn bei Dir für ein kleinkarierter mist ab? 
"...ich könnte nicht mehr ohne" ist ganz einfach eine Redewendung, die besagt, dass man auf den Gegenstand nicht mehr verzichten möchte. 

Das man auch ohne Remotestütze fahren kann, ist doch nur logisch, genauso wie ohne Federgabel, Scheibenbremsen, V-Brakes, Schaltung oder überhaupt einem MTB. Wir sind in meiner Kindheit mit alten Damenrädern und Rücktrittbremse durch den Wald gefahren, das hat auch funktioniert - die Frage ist doch nicht "ob" sondern "wie".



> Ich finde Threads wie diesen immer dann sehr praktisch und informativ, wenn Anwender aus der Praxis berichten, was an den besprochenen Teilen gut funktioniert, was eher nicht, was nervt, wie der Service ist, etc.
> Was ich immer gar nicht abhaben kann, wenn die "Hochjubler" hier (von wem werden sie eigentich bezahlt?) ihre unreflektierten Statements ablassen und dabei alle anderen Frager, Zweifler und Hilfesuchenden arrogant und herablassend wie dumme, zurückgebliebene Jungs behandeln, die es nie lernen werden.


Dann frage ich mich, wo Dein Problem ist. Dieser Thread besteht aus über 3000 Postings, wo jede Menge über das für und wieder und über die einzelnen Modelle und ihre Vor- und Nachteile geschrieben steht. 
Bezahlte "Hochjubler" sehe ich hier keine. Falls Du unter anderem mich gemeint hast, kannst Du Dir ja mal die 77 Postings, die ich in den letzten zwei Jahre in diesem Thread geschrieben habe (mit allen Höhen und Tiefen), durchlesen und dann reden wir weiter.

Aber die alles entscheidende Frage:
Bist Du denn schon mal eine Variostütze gefahren? Und damit meine ich nicht nur ein paar Meter, sondern 2-3 Wochen? Wenn nein, vergiss es und geh wo anders diskutieren. Etwas schlecht zu reden, was man selbst nicht getestet hat, entbehrt jeder Grundlage und ist nur leeres BlaBla.



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Oktober 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Auch hier wage ich mal zu widersprechen und den technischen Fortschritt korrekt einzuordnen: Klar sind Federgabeln, Scheibenbremsen und auch versenkbare Sattelstützen ein technischer Fortschritt und als solche nützlich und sinnvoll.
> Nur, zu behaupten, es gehe ohne nicht, ist schlicht falsch.



Die Frage war nicht ob es ohne geht, sondern: braucht man es.
Klar geht es auch ohne, ging ja vorher auch. Nur wer will das? Von den sechs genannten Personen mal abgesehen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Oktober 2010)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Warum haben Trial-Bikes Felgen- statt Scheibenbremsen?



Trialer bevorzugen Felgenbremsen weil die direkter (an der Felge) zupacken und dadurch der Flex zwischen Felge und Scheibe wegfällt. 
Und Trial mit MTB zu vergleichen ist doch sehr weit hergeholt, findest du nicht?

Wer den letzten Satz aus meinem Beitrag allzu ernst nimmt, hat doch eigentlich ein ganz anderes Problem.


----------



## leeresblatt (27. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mich auch gerade benachrichtigt, dass die bestellte Reverb vermutlich erst Ende November kommen wird



gerade bei Bike Components entdeckt:

schwarz / *30,9 mm / 380 mm* / SB 0 mm 	249,00 EUR  *	lagernd, versandfertig in 24h* 

leider brauch ich die längere Version


----------



## isartrails (28. Oktober 2010)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> ...Hast Du denn schon Erfahrungen gemacht das Du hier so groß auftrumpfst ?


Ja.



dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...Aber die alles entscheidende Frage:
> Bist Du denn schon mal eine Variostütze gefahren? Und damit meine ich nicht nur ein paar Meter, sondern 2-3 Wochen?


Ja, sogar an zwei Bikes.
Genügt euch das als Berechtigungsnachweis zur Teilnahme an diesem Thread...?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Oktober 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ja.



Aha und welche ?
Ach ich hatte noch vergessen. Ich fahre noch ne GravityDropper am Element 
die schon Ewigkeiten problemlos ihren Dienst macht



isartrails schrieb:


> Ja, sogar an zwei Bikes.
> Genügt euch das als Berechtigungsnachweis zur Teilnahme an diesem Thread...?



Wegen mir ja


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Oktober 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ja, sogar an zwei Bikes.


Schön. Und was genau hat Dir daran jetzt nicht gefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es ohne verstellbare Stütze nur halb soviel Spaß macht, weil ich gerade auf meinen Hometrails oft nur für einen Drop oder kurze Abfahrten den Sattel runtermache, dafür während der Tour so um die 20-30mal!!

Das will ich einfach nimmer missen!!

Dafür nehm ich auch in Kauf, dass die Teile alle noch ne Kompromisslösung sind!!

Ciao


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Oktober 2010)

Spaß hin oder her: es ist einfach komfortabler nicht dauernd anhalten zu müssen um die Stütze zu verstellen (habe ich früher aus Faulheit so gut wie nie gemacht. An meinem XC geht das gar nicht.).

Das Fängt doch schon mit einem Baumstamm, der quer über dem Weg liegt, an: sehen, Stütze runter, springen, Stütze wieder hoch, weiter kurbeln. Vorher war man immer im Zweifel, ob man mit hohem Sattel rüber kommt.
Das die Produkte nach so kurzer Marktpräsenz noch nicht zu 100% ausgereift sind, müßte auch jedem klar sein. So manche Schwachstelle zeigt sich eben erst nach längerer Nutzungsdauer. Und auf jeden denkbaren Belastungsfall zu testen, kann kein Hersteller leisten. An dieser Stelle sei an die vielen Rückrufe der Automobilhersteller erinnert.


----------



## Strider (30. Oktober 2010)

Meine Reverb ist heute von Bike-Components gekommen! Erster Eindruck: Genial!


----------



## biker-wug (30. Oktober 2010)

Ohne Witz, krass, dachte die werden erst mitte November ausgeliefert!!

Mach mal ein paar Bilder!!


----------



## RetroRider (30. Oktober 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Spaß hin oder her: es ist einfach komfortabler nicht dauernd anhalten zu müssen um die Stütze zu verstellen [...]



Ja, das ist ein gutes Argument. Zumindest theoretisch erscheinen mir Autostützen sinnvoller als Federgabeln. Das schnelle Umschalten zwischen Strampelpassagen und Hindernispassagen dürfte etliche Trails erst abstiegsfrei fahrbar machen.
Um so mehr will ich über die Nachteile lesen. Lagerspiel und Haltbarkeit z.B. sind bestimmt ein Thema bei dieser Konstruktion.


----------



## Strider (30. Oktober 2010)

Voila!


----------



## biker-wug (30. Oktober 2010)

War ein Entlüftungskit dabei?

Ansonsten sieht es echt fein aus.


----------



## Strider (30. Oktober 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> War ein Entlüftungskit dabei?
> 
> Ansonsten sieht es echt fein aus.



Ja, war dabei. zwei Spritzen und Flüssigkeit


----------



## G.h.o.s.t.e.r. (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab seid ca. 2 monaten ne Kind Shok 900 i in meinem Bike und bin begeistert auch unter dem Aspekt das diese Vario-Stützen noch nicht ausgereift sein sollen.Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen das es mir das fahren erleichtert weil ich wie schon gesagt wurde zu faul wahr abzusteigen,die sch**** stütze runter zu kloppen,drüber über´s gefilde, stange wieder rauf alles kacke war halt so.Meist hasste es in kauf genommen mit ner zu hohen Stange zu fahren und jetzt Hebel ziehen Stange runter weiter ballern Hebel ziehen Stange rauf weiter ballern! Was will man mehr ! und ganz erlich: wenn die das 5 jahre mitmacht ohne in a**** zu gehen bei normaler Pflege und Wartung dann sind die 120 ökken für das Teil mehr als in ordnung.Zumal ich sie mir nur gekauft habe weil mein originaler Sitzpfosten den Geist aufgegeben hat und das nach zwei monaten ! 

MfG Marcus


----------



## sramx9 (31. Oktober 2010)

moin moin,

nach über 1 Jahr der Nutzung mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht über die KSP 850 Stütze

http://rad-speyer.eu/shop/article_1681/Kind-Shock-KSP-850-SP12-Durchmesser-27,2-mm.html?pse=coa

Kurzfassung: Absolut zufrieden.

Federn tut da bei mir ( mit Klamotten >100kg ) immernoch gar nix.
Vor ein paar Monaten war es mal, dass die Stütze mit der Zeit ( paar Minuten ) ca. 1 cm einsackte. Kurz aus dem Sattel kam sie dann wieder hoch. Aber auch das hat sich nach enem Sattelwechsel gegeben. Anscheinend hat sich die Belastung dadurch etwas verändert. Zum Absenken muss man ja auch die Sattelspitze belasten.

Im Urlaub federte der Hebel, bei einer Tour, dann nicht mehr zurück. Nach dem ausfahren der Stütze bieb der Hebel einfach oben und man musste ihn runterdrücken. Aber auch das war mit einem Lappen und etwas Öl beseitigt.

Das Ding macht einfach seinen Dienst. Bin echt zufrieden. Für den Preis ein super Kauf gewesen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2010)

in deinem Link ist sie auch im Sonderangebot  . Die 100mm-Version kostete sonst um die 50.


----------



## sramx9 (31. Oktober 2010)

ist aber schon seit Ã¼ber nem jahr im angebot. haben im August 2009 auch 30 oder 35â¬ gezahlt. der link ging auch eher um die stÃ¼tze an sich als um das angebot. 
fÃ¼r 50 wÃ¤re sie im Ã¼brigen auch noch ein klasse kauf


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2010)

schon klar  fahre sie auch am 2.-Bike.


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand schon was zur Procraft H-Lifter gefunden 
Preise, Anbieter, Lieferbarkeit ect.


----------



## Oshiki (31. Oktober 2010)

Soll ab KW 50 lieferbar sein. Preis 139,90â¬

Siehe hier:
http://www.mcg-parts.de

Dort nach H-Lifter suchen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. November 2010)

ahh OK THX


----------



## c_w (1. November 2010)

Meine Joplin fängt jetzt nach knapp 2 Jahren auch an zu zicken... seit heute Morgen bleibt sie im ausgefahrenen Zustand nicht mehr ganz oben sondern "federt" bei Belastung 1 bis 2 cm ein.
Vorschläge, was ich außer einmal zerlegen und warten noch machen kann, bevor ich sie einschicke?


----------



## Ransom racer (1. November 2010)

etwas öl nachfüllen, und wieder pumpen. 
dan sollte sie eigendlich wieder funktionieren.


----------



## c_w (1. November 2010)

Gabelöl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. November 2010)

Ich hab unter Totorials mal eine Instandsetzungsanleitung gepostet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=464324

Als Öl ist Gabelöl am besten geeignet. 2.5er oder 5er ist ziemlich egal


----------



## viperman666 (6. November 2010)

Servus,
wollt auch kurz meinen "Senf" dazu geben. Habe mir ne Reverb zugelegt.Der erste Eindruck(Im Stand und "in Action") Absolut top!!!!Da ich mit dem MTB habsächlich Touren Fahre,in die ich immer einige Trails einbaue,war für mich schnell klar,daß ich sowas haben muß/will. Natürlich hoffe ich,daß ich auch in ein paar Jahren noch zufrieden damit bin!?!?!?

Ps: Was mir (negativ?) Aufgefallen ist: Im Werbevideo von Rock Shox ist zu sehen,das die eingefahrene Stütze angehoben wird.Bei mir funkioniert das nur wenn ich in einem bestimmten Winkel anhebe!?Gerade hochziehen funktioniert nicht!!!
2. Hab hier von nem Entlüftungsset gelesen
Bei mir war keines bei.Wie schaut das denn aus,bzw wie fungiert das!?!?


----------



## ibislover (7. November 2010)

viperman666 schrieb:


> ...Entlüftungsset...


ist gleich dem der elixir brakes.
wie es funktioniert steht im manual / techsheet der stütze.


----------



## viperman666 (7. November 2010)

@ibislover:

Nee leider ist/war bei mir nix dabei.War aber auch ein Privatkauf auf Ebay.War auch keine Org.-Rechnung bei.(Naja,wahrscheinlich ein "vom Lastwagen-Faller"!?!?) Nur das Manual-Heft und da steht nix drin.Auf youtube konnt ich den Inhalt der Verpackung sehen und auch das Entl.-Set,was wie gesagt bei mir nicht bei war.Das Manual ist aber das Selbe und da stet nix drin!?


----------



## viperman666 (7. November 2010)

Hallo nochmals,

wann brauch ich das Entl.-Set überhaupt und wie oft!? Denkt ihr das wäre was? :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Entluftungskit-B...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aa60ba178

Ich hab ne Hayes Stroker Ride,könnte ich die,wenn nötig auch damit entlüften!?

Ich weiß,Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## lexle (7. November 2010)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ps: Was mir (negativ?) Aufgefallen ist: Im Werbevideo von Rock Shox ist zu sehen,das die eingefahrene Stütze angehoben wird.Bei mir funkioniert das nur wenn ich in einem bestimmten Winkel anhebe!?Gerade hochziehen funktioniert nicht!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Was meinst du damit? Was muss man "Anheben"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (7. November 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bei den versenkbaren Sattelstützen erleben wir zur Zeit ähnliches. Zeitschriften und Industrie hypen sie hoch (ja doch, sie sind praktisch), aber bis sie gescheit funktionieren, werden wohl noch ein paar Jährchen ins Land gehen und bis dahin seid ihr (ja ihr und ich, die ihr da mitlest) die Testfahrer und Melkkühe.



ja das war immer so bei fast allen neuen Produkten ob es nun ne neue CPU oder ein revolutionäres Teil am Bike oder am Auto ist und wird auch weiterhin so bleiben... ist jetzt nicht sonderlich überraschend   Jeder muss halt selber die Entscheidung zwischen, ja ich brauch es sofort und nehm Macken in Kauf, oder ich wart noch n Jahr und zahl die Hälfte und hab ne gewisse Sicherheit. 



isartrails schrieb:


> Und mit den Sattelstützen ist es ähnlich: sie sind sehr praktisch, aber man verliert damit langfristig auch ein Stückweit seine fahrtechnischen Fertigkeiten.
> Der einzige Biker, der bei einer mehrtägigen geführten Biketour diesen Sommer durch Graubünden in hochalpinem Gelände und fortgeschrittenem Schwierigkeitsgrad ALLES bergauf und bergab fuhr, hatte - dem technischen Fortschritt zum Trotz -  ein ungefedertes Stahlbike! O suspension und keine absenkbare Sattelstütze. Er konnte halt fahren.
> Alle anderen Jungs mit ihren hochgezüchteten Raumfahrtboliden mit 160er Gabeln und virtuellen Drehpunkten wasweißichwo, konnten auch ziemlich gut fahren, mussten in heftigen Trails aber irgendwann mal passen.
> Warum? Weil ihnen die Fahrtechnik verloren gegangen war bzw sie sie nie erlernt hatten...



Da is schon einiges wahres dran, aber der Stahl Kerl hat seine Stütze an den heftig steilen Stellen doch auch runtergestellt, nicht? 

Es gibt einem einfach ein unglaublich flowiges Fahrgefühl und erhöht in ihrer Einfachheit den Fahrspaß in anspruchsvollem Terrain doch deutlich. Und das obwohl ich sogar noch ne KS ohne remote fahre.

Also in diesem Sinne, öfters mal den Michael Jackson machen


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. Dezember 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es ohne verstellbare Stütze nur halb soviel Spaß macht



Die Leute mit den ganzen hydraulischen Systemen am Rad scheinen ja wirklich den Spass abonniert zu haben - das ist die einzig wahre Spassfraktion, da kennt das Gelächter im Wald kennt kein Ende.

Alle MTBler, die solche Technik nicht am Rad haben, stehen ja nur die ganze Zeit am Wegesrand und schauen zu.


----------



## zotty (3. Dezember 2010)

an alle reverb/nutzer. wie sieht es bei minusgraden aus, funktioniert die stütze problemlos??
bei kindschock ab 3grad minus echt ein problem, weil immer ein bewegliches teil einfriet. das nervt und macht unsicher, weil die stütze entweder von alleine hoch kommt oder aber beim pedalieren sinkt.


----------



## Walli1 (3. Dezember 2010)

zotty schrieb:


> an alle reverb/nutzer. wie sieht es bei minusgraden aus, funktioniert die stütze problemlos??
> bei kindschock ab 3grad minus echt ein problem, weil immer ein bewegliches teil einfriet. das nervt und macht unsicher, weil die stütze entweder von alleine hoch kommt oder aber beim pedalieren sinkt.



Sie funktioniert! Keine Probleme bei -7 Celsius, ich meine, sie fährt etwas langsamer aus.... kann aber auch sein, das es Einbildung ist. Anscheinend hat die Bike-Bravo ausnahmsweise mal Recht mit der positiven Einschätzung.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Dezember 2010)

zotty schrieb:


> an alle reverb/nutzer. wie sieht es bei minusgraden aus, funktioniert die stütze problemlos??
> bei kindschock ab 3grad minus echt ein problem, weil immer ein bewegliches teil einfriet. das nervt und macht unsicher, weil die stütze entweder von alleine hoch kommt oder aber beim pedalieren sinkt.


Unter dem Auslösehebel sitzt ein Bolzen, der das Ventil im Inneren der Stütze öffnet. Dieser Bolzen ist der Schwachpunkt. Wenn da Dreck oder Eis die Beweglichkeit verhindert, dann macht die Stütze was sie will. Versuch es mal mit einer ordendlichen Portion Türschloss Enteiser Der sollte dort das Anfrieren von Wasser verhindern. Um das Ding zu Fetten müsste man jedes Mal den Hebel demonieren. Das ist nicht gerade servicefreundlich. Ich hab mir unter dem Sattel einen Spritzschutz angebracht, damit die Mechanik vor Dreck geschützt wird.


----------



## Rick7 (3. Dezember 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> da kennt das Gelächter im Wald kennt kein Ende.



ja über die Leute ohne absenkbare Stütze


----------



## biker-wug (3. Dezember 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Die Leute mit den ganzen hydraulischen Systemen am Rad scheinen ja wirklich den Spass abonniert zu haben - das ist die einzig wahre Spassfraktion, da kennt das Gelächter im Wald kennt kein Ende.
> 
> Alle MTBler, die solche Technik nicht am Rad haben, stehen ja nur die ganze Zeit am Wegesrand und schauen zu.



OH Mann, eigentlich sollte man das nicht kommentieren, aber wer noch keine hat, weiss nicht was er verpaßt. 
Es macht einfach spaß, ohne stehen zu bleiben Sattel hoch und runter, dadurch hat man einfach mehr Flow, weil man ohne Pause durchfahren kann.
Und Abfahrten mit Sattel hoch sind schon lange kein Thema mehr!!


----------



## motorsportfreak (3. Dezember 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> OH Mann, eigentlich sollte man das nicht kommentieren, aber wer noch keine hat, weiss nicht was er verpaßt.
> Es macht einfach spaß, ohne stehen zu bleiben Sattel hoch und runter, dadurch hat man einfach mehr Flow, weil man ohne Pause durchfahren kann.
> Und Abfahrten mit Sattel hoch sind schon lange kein Thema mehr!!


 
Stimmt und ausserdem sind wir im Jahr 2010, bzw. bald 2011!

Nicht 1990!


----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2010)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Stimmt und ausserdem sind wir im Jahr 2010, bzw. bald 2011!
> 
> Nicht 1990!



.... und bestimmt werden auch bald Schlauchlos-Systeme für Bikes erfunden.


----------



## biker-wug (3. Dezember 2010)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Nicht 1990!



Ich steig aus??


Weiß einer was, ob jetzt noch Reverbs ausgeliefert werden, oder ob das Gerücht mit dem Lieferstop stimmt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Dezember 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Alle MTBler, die solche Technik nicht am Rad haben, stehen ja nur die ganze Zeit am Wegesrand und schauen zu.



Das manche nicht begreifen können, daß es darum überhaupt nicht geht. 

Natürlich macht es mehr Spaß, einen Trail ohne absteigen durch fahren zu können oder an einer steilen Kante den Sattel in einer Sekunde abzusenken, um sich ohne Zögern in die Tiefe zu stürzen.
Ich bin mit dem XC Bike vorher auch (fast) alles mit hohem Sattel gefahren. Durch die absenkbare Stütze (und die Federwege) hat sich mein Horizont des fahrbaren aber erweitert.


----------



## cpt flint (4. Dezember 2010)

Meinem Kumpel hat Sabine Spitz erzählt:
"Sattel runter machen ist Quatsch"

Aber wenn man keine Eier hat... 


Ab jetzt mit Gravity Dropper unterwegs


----------



## FlatterAugust (4. Dezember 2010)

cpt flint schrieb:


> Meinem Kumpel hat Sabine Spitz erzählt:
> "Sattel runter machen ist Quatsch"



Na ja, wenn es um XC geht hat sie damit nicht ganz unrecht - aber wenn's ein bisschen mehr sein darf.....


----------



## TTKreischwurst (4. Dezember 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Die Leute mit den ganzen hydraulischen Systemen am Rad scheinen ja wirklich den Spass abonniert zu haben - das ist die einzig wahre Spassfraktion, da kennt das Gelächter im Wald kennt kein Ende.
> 
> Alle MTBler, die solche Technik nicht am Rad haben, stehen ja nur die ganze Zeit am Wegesrand und schauen zu.


Fahr mal als einziger Remote-Variostützennutzer in einer Gruppe von Bikern mit Schnellspanner im Mittelgebirge, auf Trails, wo sich Abfahrt und Anstieg alle paar Meter die Klinke in die Hand geben. Danach ist Dein Post nicht mehr ironisch zu sehen  Deine Kollegen gucken Dir dann in der Tat schiebend dabei zu, wie Du steile Zwischenanstiege in perfekter Uphill-Position schnell mal hochpedalierst.

Zugegeben: Würde ich in den Alpen oder in Holland wohnen, hätte ich auch keine. Allen anderen kann man so ein Ding aber nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## sramx9 (4. Dezember 2010)

??? Wieso in den Alpen nicht ???
gerade da habe ich sie dutzende Male pro Tour betätigt.


----------



## Rick7 (5. Dezember 2010)

naja er meint damit wohl, dass es in den Alpen doch eher längere Abschnitte sind auf denen die Stütze entweder oben oder unten ist. Klar gibts auch mal n Gegenanstieg aber die Ab und Auffahrten sind schon deutlich andere Distanzen als in Mittelgebirgen oder Flusstälern. 
Also stellt man nicht andauernd rum sondern eher für die nächste(n) Stunde(n)^^


----------



## Harvester (5. Dezember 2010)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Fahr mal als einziger Remote-Variostützennutzer in einer Gruppe von Bikern mit Schnellspanner im Mittelgebirge, auf Trails, wo sich Abfahrt und Anstieg alle paar Meter die Klinke in die Hand geben...... Deine Kollegen gucken Dir dann in der Tat schiebend dabei zu, wie Du steile Zwischenanstiege in perfekter Uphill-Position schnell mal hochpedalierst.
> 
> ......


 Der Eine ohne Variostütze ist dann der, der auf alle anderen in der Gruppe warten muss bis die mit ihren "normalen" Stützen fertig sind, bevor es weitergeht...


----------



## MUD´doc (9. Dezember 2010)

Habe lange genug mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine Vario zu ordern.
Aber ich weiß ganz genau, wenn ich die Reverb bestelle, dann ist die 
bestimmt ausverkauft (so à la "Murphys Gesetzt").
Aber ein *GrauZonenBiker* hat seine neue Sattelstütze bereits eingebaut 
Grüße


----------



## Guerill0 (9. Dezember 2010)

Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit der Procraft H-Lifter hat, dann würden mich die brennend interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (10. Dezember 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Unter dem Auslösehebel sitzt ein Bolzen, der das Ventil im Inneren der Stütze öffnet. Dieser Bolzen ist der Schwachpunkt. Wenn da Dreck oder Eis die Beweglichkeit verhindert, dann macht die Stütze was sie will. Versuch es mal mit einer ordendlichen Portion Türschloss Enteiser Der sollte dort das Anfrieren von Wasser verhindern. Um das Ding zu Fetten müsste man jedes Mal den Hebel demonieren. Das ist nicht gerade servicefreundlich. Ich hab mir unter dem Sattel einen Spritzschutz angebracht, damit die Mechanik vor Dreck geschützt wird.



hey uwe, schön mal wieder von dir zu hören. danke für den tip!!mal schaun ob es klappt.
gruss uwe


----------



## TTKreischwurst (10. Dezember 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Habe lange genug mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine Vario zu ordern.
> Aber ich weiß ganz genau, wenn ich die Reverb bestelle, dann ist die
> bestimmt ausverkauft (so à la "Murphys Gesetzt").
> Aber ein *GrauZonenBiker* hat seine neue Sattelstütze bereits eingebaut
> Grüße


Schicker Cartoon 
Ursprünglich hatte ich auch auf die Reverb gewartet. Aber die kamen ja ewig nicht zu Potte und haben jetzt immer noch enorme Lieferschwierigkeiten. Da haben eben KindShock und GravityDropper das Rennen gemacht, die waren jeweils einen Tag nach Bestellung fertig im Rad verbaut. 
Kann ja sein, dass die Reverb God's own Stütze ist, aber speziell bei der KindShock wüsste ich jetzt nicht, was ich in Sachen Bedienkomfort und Funktion noch bemängeln könnte. GravityDropper soll dafür ja angeblich die Jahrhunderte überdauern, konnte das noch nicht Langzeittesten. Mit extremer Kälte hat sie zumindest bisher keine Probleme.

Davon abgesehen gibts die Reverb derzeitig nur mit 125mm Hub, wenn man dann noch die Mindest-"Herausraghöhe" jeder Variostütze addiert, wäre das bei meinem Rahmen für einen kleinen Menschen wie mich zu lang (ja, auch sowas gibts).


----------



## DailyRaider (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich werd mir auch eine zulegen allerdings bin ich noch unentschlossen. Ich bin 1,90m ca. 92kg und fahre ein Torque Trailflow 2011. Ich hab mir jetzt alles durchgelesen und so wie es aussieht haben alle ihre schwächen.

Was ich aber noch nicht so ganz verstanden habe ist wie das mit den verschiedenen Längen ist? Hat das was mit der Körpergrösse zu tun?
Welche Stütze würde ihr empfehlen? 

Vielen Danke schon mal


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. Dezember 2010)

Die verschiedenen Längen berücksichtigen nur die Platzverhältnisse im Rahmen: kurzes Sitzrohr = kurze Stütze. Wenn man über genügend Platz, bzw ein durchgehendes Sitzrohr verfügt, empfiehlt es sich die längste Stütze zu nehmen. Zumal die kürzeren Stützen auch über entsprechend weniger Hub verfügen.

Stützenempfehlung: wie du selbst feststellst, haben alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Die Kind Shock dürfte zur Zeit preislich am attraktivsten sein. Mit etwas Geduld in der Bucht oder im Bikemarkt. Die 950 ohne Offset ist aller Erfahrung nach stabiler (Sattelklemmung).


----------



## TTKreischwurst (12. Dezember 2010)

Am besten zuallererst mal Deine jetzige Stütze genau vermessen. Was die Länge angeht: Fast alle Stützen haben ein gewisses Mindestmaß, wie weit sie aus dem Sitzrohr herausragen, plus natürlich den Stützenkopf. Bei der KindShock 950 sind das insgesamt in etwa 70mm. Dazu kommen dann noch die 125mm Hub: Deine jetzige Sattelstütze sollte mindestens 195mm herausragen. Das ist aber bei einem 1,90 - Mann glaub ich gegeben . Ansonsten natürlich immer so lang wie möglich nehmen, da die KindShock auch 12cm Mindesteinstecktiefe hat. 

Ich persönlich hab jetzt nur Erfahrungen mit der i950 und der GravityDropper classic. Die i950 hat sehr wenig Spiel, der Bedienhebel lässt sich recht dezent rechts wie links am Lenker anbringen, und das Bedienkonzept leuchtet jedem sofort ein, der schonmal auf einem Bürostuhl gesessen hat. Leider hat meine nach 2 Monaten Luftdruck verloren und ist gerade auf Garantie weg. Es gibt aber genügend Leute, denen das nicht passiert, und wenn sie funktioniert, ist die Stütze wirklich top. 

Die GravityDropper ist rein mechanisch, hat deutlich mehr Spiel (stört aber beim Fahren nicht), ist etwas komplizierter zu bedienen (zusätzlich zum Remote-Hebel muss sie zum Lösen der Arretierung be- und wieder entlastet werden), verleiht Deinem Bike mit ihrem Schutzschlauch einen tollen Baumarkt-Look, der Remotehebel ist recht groß, passt nur an die Seite, die Du bestellt hast, und sieht auch doof aus. Dafür ist sie deutlich leichter, funktioniert sehr zuverlässig, und wenn sie das mal nicht tut, kannst Du sie meist selber reparieren (Explosionszeichnung liegt bei). Distanzhülse brauchst Du noch, weil es sie nur in 27,2er Durchmesser gibt. 

Angeblich ist die Reverb das Beste aus beiden Welten, komfortabel und zuverlässig, aber ich konnts bisher nicht testen.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Dezember 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Mit etwas Geduld in der Bucht oder im Bikemarkt.


Genau das würde ich nicht machen. Bei den anfälligen Variostützen ist die Garantie super wichtig, deshalb macht es Sinn bei einem guten Händler zu kaufen. Alleine meine i900 wurde 4 mal auf Garantie ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (12. Dezember 2010)

Im derzeitigem Stadium der Technik ist man Testfahrer, ob man will oder nicht. Wie Anfang der 90er bei den Federgabeln.
Wenn meine muckt, baue ich sie selbst auseinander. Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, weiß ich.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Dezember 2010)

Solange es ein Defekt ist, den man selbst reparieren kann. Bei der i900 habe ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Riefen auf der Lauffläche oder ein gebrochener Remotehebel lassen sich numal schwer reparieren. Es ist immer verlockend gebraucht oder bei Ebay zu kaufen, macht bei vielen Parts auch Sinn, die i900 gehört aber mit Sicherheit nicht dazu.


----------



## biker-wug (12. Dezember 2010)

Hab meine I900 auch mehrmals getauscht, mittlerweilen hab ich ne I950, die zickt bis jetzt noch nicht rum!


----------



## AJ (13. Dezember 2010)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Distanzhülse brauchst Du noch, weil es sie nur in 27,2er Durchmesser gibt.


Auch die Gravity Dropper gibt es mitlerweile in 30,9 und 31,6mm!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Dezember 2010)

AJ schrieb:


> Auch die Gravity Dropper gibt es mitlerweile in 30,9 und 31,6mm!


Bisher aber nur direkt aus den USA. Und die 31,6 mm Variante wiegt bei 400 mm Länge  über 60 Gramm.
Warum die europäischen Bike-Shops so schwer tun, die Dinger mit ins Programm aufzunehmen? Warscheinlich ist die Stückzahl einfach noch uninteressant. 

Hat eigentlich irgend jemand nähere Aussagen zum Stand der Lieferfähigkeit der Reverse Stütze? Ich finde keinen Shop der die Stütze vorrätig hat. Und die Aussagen zur Lieferfähigkeit sind so, dass ich da keine Bestellung abgeben wollte.

Die KS zickt bei diesem Wetter auch üblst rum. Der Gegegendruck des Auslösehebels ist so gering, dass die Funktion des Remotes nicht mehr richtig tut, sobald der Zug geringfügig schwerer läuft. Ist echt fies, wenn der Sattel in der Höhe auf einmal nicht mehr zu arretieren ist.  Anhalten, den Hebel unterm Sattel wieder hoch fummeln, weiterfahren. 
Da kann ich die Satzzelstüte auch gleich wieder von Hand absenken.


----------



## AJ (13. Dezember 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Bisher aber nur direkt aus den USA. Und die 31,6 mm Variante wiegt bei 400 mm Länge  über 60 Gramm.
> Warum die europäischen Bike-Shops so schwer tun, die Dinger mit ins Programm aufzunehmen? Warscheinlich ist die Stückzahl einfach noch uninteressant.
> 
> Hat eigentlich irgend jemand nähere Aussagen zum Stand der Lieferfähigkeit der Reverse Stütze? Ich finde keinen Shop der die Stütze vorrätig hat. Und die Aussagen zur Lieferfähigkeit sind so, dass ich da keine Bestellung abgeben wollte.
> ...



Hi Uwe;

hier in "good old germany" gibts nen Shop der zumindest alle 30,9er anbietet.
Meine Reverb hat bereits das bekannte Radialspiel fahre allerdings erstmal weiter bis die Funktion leidet.
Meine GD läuft bis jetzt von allen die ich bisher hatte (KS, CB, RS und GD) am längsten und zuverlässigsten!
Schei.. auf den Faltenbalg, das Teil hält wenigstens!
Und etwas über 60 Gramm für ne absenkbare Stütze ist doch ein Spitzenwert!
P.S.: Nur noch 141 Tage!


----------



## TTKreischwurst (13. Dezember 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgend jemand nähere Aussagen zum Stand der Lieferfähigkeit der Reverse Stütze? Ich finde keinen Shop der die Stütze vorrätig hat. Und die Aussagen zur Lieferfähigkeit sind so, dass ich da keine Bestellung abgeben wollte.


Der Typ bei Bike-Components meinte letzte Woche, dass sie noch enorme Lieferengpässe haben, aber sie arbeiten dran. Wie immer. Irgendwie entwickelt sich diese Stütze zur neverending Story der Verzögerungen. Und dabei kann mangels Langzeit-Praxistest noch nichtmal irgendwer sagen, ob das Ding den Hype wirklich wert ist...



> Die KS zickt bei diesem Wetter auch üblst rum. Der Gegegendruck des Auslösehebels ist so gering, dass die Funktion des Remotes nicht mehr richtig tut, sobald der Zug geringfügig schwerer läuft. Ist echt fies, wenn der Sattel in der Höhe auf einmal nicht mehr zu arretieren ist.  Anhalten, den Hebel unterm Sattel wieder hoch fummeln, weiterfahren.
> Da kann ich die Satzzelstüte auch gleich wieder von Hand absenken.


Zug raus, ordentlich mit Interflon fin Super einschmieren, Zug wieder rein. Hilft sehr gut, grad jetzt im Winter. Zusätzlich kannst Du den Zug auch etwas "länger" auslegen. Der Auslösehebel löst sehr früh aus, Du musst ihn gar nicht bis zum Anschlag runterziehen, um die Arretierung zu lösen. Im Umkehrschluss heisst das natürlich, dass Du bei zu straffem Zug Probleme mit der Arretierung bekommst, wenn selbiger nur ein kleines bisschen Theater macht. Wenn der Zug aber so ausgelegt ist, dass der Auslösehebel garantiert genug "Luft" hat, um bei entspanntem Zug ganz nach oben zu kommen, hat man eigentlich keine Probleme. Ist ein bisschen Fummelei, bis man die richtige Länge hat, aber dann kommt man ohne Murren durch tiefste Temperaturen. Und natürlich hin und wieder mal säubern 

WICHTIG: Interflon NUR auf den Zug! Greift manche Dichtungen an, würde da ungern experimentieren.


----------



## DailyRaider (13. Dezember 2010)

Danke für AntwortenSo wie es aussieht ist es ein bisschen Glückssache ob man eine bekommt die länger hält^^


----------



## criscross (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute

ich habe mir von GO Cycle eine Reverb gekauft, die haben jede Menge von den Dingern, falls noch wer eine braucht.

Stütze funzt super, bloß die Leitung ist einfach zu lang.
Hat die schon mal jemand gekürzt ? Braucht man dann ein neues 
Endstück ( Olive ) , wie bei einer Bremsleitung ?

Danke für eure Hilfe .


----------



## AJ (14. Dezember 2010)

Nein braucht man nicht!
Einfach abschneiden, aufstecken und entlüften; fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> ich habe mir von GO Cycle eine Reverb gekauft, die haben jede Menge von den Dingern, falls noch wer eine braucht.
> 
> ...


http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/sram/dealers/XLoc-Hose-Adj-and-Bleed-Procedure.pdf
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/Reverb-Remote-Assembly-Bleed.pdf
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/Reverb_Remote_Hose_Replacement_and System_Bleed.pdf


----------



## ibislover (19. Dezember 2010)

AMP wird von FSA produziert und vertrieben.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Dezember 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> AMP wird von FSA produziert und vertrieben.



Aber scheinbar nirgends verkauft


----------



## JDEM (20. Dezember 2010)

Die Seite macht schon keinen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck...


----------



## ibislover (20. Dezember 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar nirgends verkauft


da steht ja auch nur dass sie sie herstellen werden. wann leider nicht.
habe dan mal ne mail geschrieben ob er schon genaueres weiß.


_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die Seite macht schon keinen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Dezember 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> da steht ja auch nur dass sie sie herstellen werden. wann leider nicht.
> habe dan mal ne mail geschrieben ob er schon genaueres weiß.



Ich weiß schon.Aber das steht schon seit MONATEN da


----------



## killacat (26. Dezember 2010)

Bin gerade a überlegen, ob ich mir eine verstellbare Sattelstütze holen soll, aber wegen der vielen hier geschilderten technischen Probleme bin ich mir nicht so sicher, welche ich mir guten Gewissens kaufen kann. Nun versuche ich ich mir erst einmal einen richtigen Marktüberblick verschaffen.

Welche Vario-Stützen sind momentan auf dem Markt? Welche Vor-/Nachteile haben diese? 

Verstellweg | Gewicht | Preis | Verfügbarkeit

*Crankbrothers Joplin 4 R*
100mm | 534g | ~235 | Verfügbar

*Specialized Command Post*
100mm | ~5x0g | ~300 | Verfügbar

*AMP / FSA*
???mm | ???g | ~??? | ???

*RockShox Reverb Vario*
125mm | 515g | ~250 | ???

*Kind Shock i950-r*
125mm | 555g | ~200 | Verfügbar


Sonst noch irgendwas auf dem Markt? Eine tabellarische Übersicht mit ein paar Vor- und Nachteilen würde evtl. auch dem einen oder anderen helfen.

Mir persönlich wäre vor allem ein ausgereiftes System wichtig. Das Gewicht spielt dann keine große Rolle.

Gruß,
Joe


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Dezember 2010)

Moin Joe, Du machst es Dir einfach...da musst Du Dich mittels SUFU schon in die Thematik reinlesen. 

Wirst auch kaum jemanden finden, der alle 4 Stützen gefahren ist, bzw. einen Pro/Contra Vergleich anstellen kann. 

Ich kann Dir von der *Joplin* jedenfalls abraten. Sie ist völlig bekloppt konstruiert.
Bin sie knapp zwei Jahre XC gefahren und hatte jede Menge Stress:

+Optik
+lässt sich gut auseinandernehmen
+guter Remotehebel
- pflegeintensiv
- dreckempfindlich
- immer wieder seitliches Spiel (auch nach Wechsel der Guideblocks)
- nicht robust für Gelände
- Sattel ist nicht arretiert

Mein Tip....schau Dir die mal an: http://rad-speyer.eu/shop/article_1681/Kind-Shock-KSP-850-SP12-Durchmesser-27,2-mm.html?pse=coa
die funzt auch eine zeitlang (bei mir knappes Jahr) wunderbar..auf Garantie habe ich eine Neue bekommen und weiter gehts. Kostet nicht die Welt und gibt einen Einblick, ob Du sowas brauchst.
Kann man prima mit Distanzhülse fahren. Hat nur leider einen kleinen Verstellbereich (real 55mm) was für XC aber reicht.

Falls höhere Ansprüche, würde ich auf die Syntace-Stütze warten...schätze aber mal, das wird min. 300 Mücken kosten...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## cpt flint (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich werfe noch diese ins Rennen:
Gravity Dropper (Turbo)

Für meine Begriffe das beste System da rein mechanisch gelöst.
Eine Feder, ein Absteckbolzen über einen gängigen Schaltzug betätigt und fertig. Außerdem mit einem Faltenbalg gegen Schmutz geschützt.

Warum die anderen Hersteller Hydraulik/Luftfeder usw. einsetzen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehehn, die Probleme sind hier ja endlos aufgeführt.

Die Stütze ist sehr wertig verarbeitet, hat ganz geringes seitliches Spiel.
Die Bedienung ist problemlos, das finden der mittleren Position reine Gewöhnungssache (war in der MTB-Zeitung als schlecht bewehrtet).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (26. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Falls höhere Ansprüche, würde ich auf die Syntace-Stütze warten...schätze aber mal, das wird min. 300 Mücken kosten...
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



DIe Syntace wird es nie geben! Wurde glaub ich auch von L&S hier im Forum geschrieben.


----------



## paradisoinferno (26. Dezember 2010)

killacat schrieb:


> Verstellweg | Gewicht | Preis | Verfügbarkeit
> 
> *Specialized Command Post*
> 100mm | ~5x0g | ~300 | Verfügbar



Nur mal so nebenbei:
Diese Stütze gibt es in zwei Varianten:
38 cm Länge - 10 cm Verstellweg
40,5 cm Länge - 12,5 cm Verstellweg


----------



## ibislover (26. Dezember 2010)

cpt flint schrieb:


> Ich werfe noch diese ins Rennen:
> Gravity Dropper (Turbo)
> 
> Für meine Begriffe das beste System da rein mechanisch gelöst.
> ...


+1

allerdings finde ich den mechanismus der AMP besser gelöst und sie hat auch keinen 90° abgang des zuges.

bin gespannt wann FSA die stütze auf den markt bringt und ob es weiterhin die 100mm und die 125mm geben wird.

leicht ist sie auch noch.








ist die 100mm variante.
habe ich nun seit dez. 2007 im einsatz und letzte woche beim aufbau des nomad zum erst 3 (!) mal abgeschmiert.

läuft und läuft und läuft.... 

preislich wird sie sicher auf GD niveau liegen, vielleicht einen wenig darunter.


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2010)

@sven kiel
hmmmm..... habe auch die 850. Habe aber 100mm Absenkung. Funzt seit 1,5 jahren 1a.


----------



## AJ (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann zu folgenden StÃ¼tzen meine kurzen Erfahrungen mitteilen:


Verstellweg | Gewicht | Preis | VerfÃ¼gbarkeit | Probleme

*Crankbrothers Joplin 4 R*
100mm | 534g | ~235â¬ | VerfÃ¼gbar | kompletter Ãlverlust im Bikeurlaub und Absacken


*Gravity Dropper*
100/125mm | unter 600g | ~250â¬ | VerfÃ¼gbar | Klebestelle der Arretierung bei der Decender hat sich gelÃ¶st (sollte bei der Classic oder Turbo nicht auftreten da man nicht am Knopf zieht.


*RockShox Reverb Vario*
125mm | 515g | ~250â¬ | ??? | Spiel in Buchsen (keine FunktionseinbuÃe) 

*Kind Shock i950-r*
125mm | 555g | ~200â¬ | VerfÃ¼gbar | tiefe Riefen auf der LaufflÃ¤che der FÃ¼hrung

Mein persÃ¶nliches Fazit:

Optik der GD... naja aber bisher die zuverlÃ¤ssigste StÃ¼tze der von mir gefahrenen. Fahre diese in der 100mm AusfÃ¼hrung, 125mm gab es zu der Zeit noch nicht!
Die Reverb macht auch einen guten Eindruck und das hier beschriebene Spiel ist deutlich sichtbar aber zumindest nicht spÃ¼rbar und hat sich auch noch nicht auf die Funktion ausgewirkt. Hier mÃ¶chte ich allerdings noch kein Lob aussprechen da ich die StÃ¼tze erst ein paar Ausfahrten genutzt habe.
Kindshock und CrankBrother haben mich enttÃ¤uscht, vieleicht wurden diese mittlerweile verbessert.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Dezember 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @sven kiel
> hmmmm..... habe auch die 850. Habe aber 100mm Absenkung. Funzt seit 1,5 jahren 1a.



Hey Sramx9...Grüsse in die Nachbarschaft. 

Mir ist das Teil nach einem knappen Jahr während der Fahrt einfach so abgesackt, da die bushings wohl im Eimer waren und die Luft nicht mehr drin blieb.
Hast Du mal genau nachgemessen, wie weit das Ding wirklich absenkt!? Wenn ich draufdrücke, kommt das Teil immer wieder 2-3 cm zurück..bei mir jedenfalls..den Weg habe ich gemessen..können auch 65 mm sein, aber keine 100. 

{offtopic} Sag mal was anderes. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen "robusten" XC-Rahmen mit Reserven. Auf der Wunschliste ist Nicolai CC oder AC, Liteville 301 oder ein Remedy ganz vorne.
Könnte ich mal bei Dir probefahren? Können gerne mal per PN drüber reden. Wäre mir einen Kasten Bier wert{/offtopic}...

Schöne Grüße und Frohe Tage aus Kiel,
Sven

p.s.:


_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> DIe Syntace wird es nie geben! Wurde glaub ich auch von L&S hier im Forum geschrieben.



Kumpel hat vor 2 Wochen mit Liteville telefoniert. Dort wurde sinngemäss gesagt, daß man sich "den Markt noch anschaut und etwas haltbares bauen will, welches aus den Fehlern der Mitanbieter gelernt hat".
Sag niemals nie. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber wenn man sich andere Syntace Produkte anschaut wird es die Stütze wohl erst in fünf Jahren geben. Dann ist sie offiziell verfügbar, aber nirgendwo lieferbar


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2010)

Meine senkt komplett ab.
Ich hatte sie letztes Jahr ca 2 Wochen vor dem Sommerurlaub ( Alpen ) bekommen und aus Schiss daheim gelassen ( hatte keinen Bock das sie mir vor nem Anstieg abkackt ). Aber seitdem habe ich sie ununterbrochen am Rad.

Probefahren ist möglich - kein Thema. Auch ohne kompletten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kasten. Fahre mit Kumpel ja ab und zu in Kiel. ( Arbeite da ja ). Zur Zeit natürlich weniger.
Ist aber ein 2009er Remi.

Gruß und frohe Restweihnachten von etwas weiter südlich

Jörg


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jörg, super, Danke...das freut mich. Wenn der Schnee weg ist, kontakte ich Dich mal. Hau rein..bis die Tage, CU Sven 



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn man sich andere Syntace Produkte anschaut wird es die Stütze wohl erst in fünf Jahren geben. Dann ist sie offiziell verfügbar, aber nirgendwo lieferbar



So wie ich das gehört habe, ist das Projekt von Syntace noch nicht eingestampft, sondern wird ständig überarbeitet. Da es keine Neuentwicklung sein wird, denke ich mal, daß man keine 5 Jahre warten muss. Eventuell wird sie ja auch in ein Liteville integriert. Würde Sinn machen.


----------



## Der Toni (26. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...Ich kann Dir von der *Joplin* jedenfalls abraten. Sie ist völlig bekloppt konstruiert.
> Bin sie knapp zwei Jahre XC gefahren und hatte jede Menge Stress:
> 
> +Optik
> ...



Du schreibst von der Joplin 3. Die 4er wurde überarbeitet und funzt relativ gut.


----------



## killacat (26. Dezember 2010)

Verstellweg | Gewicht | EinbauhÃ¶he* | Preis | VerfÃ¼gbarkeit

*Crankbrothers Joplin 4 R*
100mm | 534g | ~235â¬ | VerfÃ¼gbar
_Kommentar: Scheint durch offene Mechanik verschmutzungsanfÃ¤llig, evtl. Ãlverlust?_ 

*Specialized Command Post*
100mm | ~5x0g | ~300â¬ | VerfÃ¼gbar
125mm |     "     |     "    | VerfÃ¼gbar
_Kommentar: Bisher nichts negatives gehÃ¶rt. Schon kurz gefahren._

*AMP / FSA*
100mm | 480g | ~???â¬ | Nicht VerfÃ¼gbar
_Kommentar: Im Moment nicht mehr am Markt, sonst aber nur gute Kritiken;_

*Gravity Dropper*
100/125mm | <600g | ~250â¬ | VerfÃ¼gbar
_ Kommentar: Klebestelle der Arretierung bei der Decender hat sich gelÃ¶st (sollte bei der Classic oder Turbo nicht auftreten da man nicht am Knopf zieht);_

*RockShox Reverb Vario*
125mm | 515g | ~250â¬ | VerfÃ¼gbar
_Kommentar: "Wackelt" - Buchsenspiel auch in Neuzustand._ 

*Kind Shock i950-r*
125mm | 555g | ~200â¬ | VerfÃ¼gbar
_Kommentar: Viele Probleme mit Spiel, ziemlich langer Beschwerdethread;_ 

*Kind Shock KSP-850 SP12*
100mm | 555g | ~35â¬ | VerfÃ¼gbar 
_Kommentar: Eigentlich gefederte SattelstÃ¼tze. Preis-Leistung unschlagbar, kein Remote ab Werk, DistanzhÃ¼lse nÃ¶tig, da Ã27,2mm; _ 

*RASE Black Mamba*
230mm | >660g | ~300$ | US-Import 
_Kommentar: Einfache Mechanik, dank Feder, unschlagbar viel Absenkung; _ 

*blacx jewel*
110mm | 547g | ~270â¬ | VerfÃ¼gbar
_Kommentar: ... _ 

*Syntace* und *Fox*: Noch nicht viel bekannt.


Vielen lieben Dank fÃ¼r euren Input! Wenn ich was vergessen habe, sagt Bescheid.

@Sven: Ich bin ja grad am einlesen - ich finde nur, dass man das Wissen dann auch gleich fÃ¼r die Nachwelt aufbereiten kann. 



*Wird noch ergÃ¤nzt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Dezember 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Du schreibst von der Joplin 3. Die 4er wurde überarbeitet und funzt relativ gut.



Die Joplin 4 ist kein Riesenhit, unterscheidet sich konstruktionsbedingt kaum von der 3....hat 25 mm mehr und eine etwas engere Dichtung oben und 2 statt 1 Guideblock, also 2 statt 1 "channels", um das seitliche Spiel zu minimieren. Das halte ich für relativ witzlos.
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/feature/2010-Crank-Brothers-Joplin-4,534/sspomer,2

Das Problem ist: auch 2 Schrauben lösen sich gerne! Selbst mit loctite mittelfest wackelt alles wieder nach max. einem Monat und so muss man ständig die kleinen kupfernen Dinger nachbestellen weil sie im Nu ausschlagen. Mit der Zeit neigen die "channels" auch durch das Gerappel dazu, auszuschlagen. Dann kann man alles vergessen. Die "channels"/"Führungsrohre" lassen sich übrigens nicht nachbestellen.

Die Stütze ist nicht auf Dauerhaltbarkeit ausgelegt bzw. ist wohl nur für kalifornischen Sommer ausgelegt. Einmal im Monat muss man die Stütze auseinandernehmen und den ganzen Siff ablassen und neu abschmieren. Hätte ich das alles vorher gewusst, hätte ich mir die "hässliche" Gravitydropper geholt. Nun werde ich mir überlegen, spezielle Guideblocks anfertigen zu lassen, die etwas breiter und länger sind...ich hoffe, das bringt dann etwas Abhilfe.

@killcat...hast auch wieder recht


----------



## Der Toni (27. Dezember 2010)

Die Probleme habe ich nicht mit der Joplin4. Meine hat 6 Monate ohne großartigen Service funktioniert. Dann war die Dichtung am Hebel platt. Habe innerhalb von 1 Woche ´ne neue Stütze bekommen und die werkelt seit dem.
Kein zunehmendes Spiel und keine losen Schrauben.


----------



## cpt flint (27. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hätte ich das alles vorher gewusst, hätte ich mir die "hässliche" Gravitydropper geholt.


 
form follows function 
Wenn man den Faltenbalg abmacht sieht sie so aus wie die anderen Stützen. Und dann kommen auch die Probleme mit der Führung...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Dezember 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Die Probleme habe ich nicht mit der Joplin4. Meine hat 6 Monate ohne großartigen Service funktioniert. Dann war die Dichtung am Hebel platt. Habe innerhalb von 1 Woche ´ne neue Stütze bekommen und die werkelt seit dem.
> Kein zunehmendes Spiel und keine losen Schrauben.



Dann wünsch ich Dir weiterhin viel Glück...warte nochmal 1 Jahr...dann gehts los mit dem Spiel. Für mich taugt eine Stütze nur, wenn sie länger als 2 Jahre hält und bei jedem Wetter funzt. Hat sie bei mir und einem Kumpel nicht getan. Bei mir ist sie ausgeschlagen und bei ihm kompletter Ölverlust nach einem bunny hop.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Dezember 2010)

cpt flint schrieb:


> form follows function
> Wenn man den Faltenbalg abmacht sieht sie so aus wie die anderen Stützen. Und dann kommen auch die Probleme mit der Führung...



Da geb ich Dir rein äusserlich recht. Im Detail ist sie aber anders und robuster:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7682174&postcount=75
Die Pins/Guideblocks sind z.b. gröber und länger. Das seitliche Spiel ist von Anfang an sehr minimal. Nicht vergleichbar mit der Joplin.

Dazu kommt...Du kannst JEDES TEIL von GD in USA nachordern.
Das geht fix.
Bei der Joplin geht das nicht!!!! Ich habe anfangs 7 Wochen auf die Guideblocks gewartet..später 4 Wochen (gocycle/bikecomponents).
Die blocks und (nur da die) Teflondichtungen bekommt man im Set von Sportimport. Das geht schneller.

Freund fährt die GD schon seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme bei Wind und Wetter und auch im IBC liest man nur Gutes.

Mein Resumee...Joplin (jede Variostütze) mit Faltenbalg nachrüsten/Guideblocks modifizieren..das verlängert die Lebenszeit!!!
Die anfälligen Teflons der 3er kann man selber basteln und sollten dicker sein....so macht man mit einfachen Mitteln die 3er robuster.


p.s.: die 850er Kindshox für 34,99...hat übrigens NULL-Spiel...es geht auch anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (27. Dezember 2010)

ein bekannter hat sich zurÃ¼ckgeschickt da sie ( 850 ) tatsÃ¤chlich bisschen gefedert hat. aber von 4 StÃ¼ck im bekanntenkreis nur die 1.
ich bin von der 850 echt begeistert. 
Aber es wollen ja alle 150-300â¬ fÃ¼r unausgreiften Kram ausgeben


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Dezember 2010)

....seh ich auch so....ein Remotehebel lässt sich vor allem leicht nachrüsten wenn man ihn für schnelles up-and-down braucht.
Werde eventuell den von meiner Joplin umfunktionieren. 

Denke auch, daß mein Fehler war, daß ich die 850er zuviel geschmiert habe und ohne Neoprenschutz die Dichtungen schneller angegriffen sind.

Etwas "hakeliger" ist die KS schon - das muss ehrlicherweise gesagt werden - aber daran gewöhnt man sich schnell.


----------



## Der Toni (27. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich Dir weiterhin viel Glück....


 Ja danke, hoffentlich hast du beim nächsten Mal mehr Glück.


Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Für mich taugt eine Stütze nur, wenn sie länger als 2 Jahre hält und bei jedem Wetter funzt.....


Da wirst du dir wohl wieder ´ne normale Stütze dranbauen müssen oder die Firmen kriegen es endlich gebacken, haltbare Sützen zu bauen, die man an sein Rad bauen kann, ohne Augenkrebs zu kriegen.


----------



## Ransom racer (28. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ....seh ich auch so....ein Remotehebel lässt sich vor allem leicht nachrüsten wenn man ihn für schnelles up-and-down braucht.
> Werde eventuell den von meiner Joplin umfunktionieren.
> 
> Denke auch, daß mein Fehler war, daß ich die 850er zuviel geschmiert habe und ohne Neoprenschutz die Dichtungen schneller angegriffen sind.
> ...



hakeliger?? 
ich finde die i900 hat weniger spiel als meine alte maverick.

ich denke die ks (i900 und i950) ab jg.2010 haben sich um einiges verbessert.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Dezember 2010)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> hakeliger??
> ich finde die i900 hat weniger spiel als meine alte maverick.
> 
> ich denke die ks (i900 und i950) ab jg.2010 haben sich um einiges verbessert.



Du musst richtig lesen..ich hab von der 850er geschrieben. Die 900/950er sind nicht vergleichbar und kosten das x-fache....leisten aber nicht das x-fache. 

Hier mal ein Bildchen:


----------



## Ransom racer (28. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Du musst richtig lesen..ich hab von der 850er geschrieben. Die 900/950er sind nicht vergleichbar und kosten das x-fache....leisten aber nicht das x-fache.
> 
> Hier mal ein Bildchen:





Ich kenne die ks 850 vom sehen. 

ich verstand es so das du die ks im allgemeinen meinst.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Dezember 2010)

ne, verallgemeinern wollte ich da nix. Dafür sind die KS-Stützen einfach zu unterschiedlich und ich bin die 900/950 noch nicht gefahren..werde ich auch nicht.  Warte lieber, bis was Ausgereiftes auf den Markt kommt.
"Hydraulische Mamba" oder so.


----------



## ibislover (6. Januar 2011)

wenn se so gut funktioniert wie der dämpfer von DSP, gibt es wieder eine neue. leider hydraulisch! 






*Link*


----------



## Flip_AM (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich auch mal an diesen Thread.

Kennt jemand die Variostütze von XLC? Der Preis ist jedenfalls sehr interessant:
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...Stuetze_SP-T03_31,6_--_400_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Oder Alternativ die H Lifter Stütze von Procraft? Die Procraft hat in der Mountainbike eine Empfehlung bekommen.
http://www.procraft.de/Catalog.Produkte.Saettel.1117.11311689

Gruß,
Flip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (9. Januar 2011)

Flip_AM schrieb:


> Der Preis ist jedenfalls sehr interessant:
> http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...Stuetze_SP-T03_31,6_--_400_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop
> Gruß,
> Flip



Das Gewicht leider nicht


----------



## Flip_AM (9. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, wäre für mich aber erstmal zweitrangig.


----------



## Dease (9. Januar 2011)

@ibislover: Die DSP schaut ganz gut aus. 
Ans Erstrad wird wohl dieses Jahr ne Reverb kommen, aber fürs Zweitrad suche ich noch eine vernünftige mit 27,2 Durchmesser.
Hast Du Infos wo man das Teil kaufen kann ?


----------



## ibislover (9. Januar 2011)

wie alle DSP produkte direkt in den usa.
sind binnen 1 woche da und der preis ist dank direktvertireb unschlagbar.
wann die die stütze lieferbar sein wird musste anfragen.


----------



## Dease (9. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Info. 
Auslandskauf oder Gebrauchtkauf ist bei den automatischen Stützen schon ein gewisses Risiko. Gibt ja bisher kaum eine auf dem Markt, die wirklich dauerhaft zuverlässig funktioniert. Aber gerade wegen den Länge finde ich die DSP sehr interessant. Die meisten auf dem Markt erhältlichen sind mit 350mm zu kurz für mich.


----------



## Dease (9. Januar 2011)

So Mail ist heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (9. Januar 2011)

Hi...

ich fahr an meinem S-Works die Specialized Command Post mit 125mm. Hab auch lange überlegt, da sie ja nicht die leichteste ist, aber sie funktioniert absolut TOP!!!

Ob warm, ob kalt, ob regen... Egal! Das Teil verrichtet klaglos seinen Dienst!

Mein Händler hatte letzte Woche die Reverb bekommen und gleich mal auf die Wage gelegt um einen Vergleich zur zur Command Post zu haben. Die Reverb ist 40gr leichter... Beide Stützen wurden incl Remote Hebel gewogen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## sun909 (9. Januar 2011)

Hi,
wieviele km hast du damit denn schon gefahren?

Und wie pflegst du sie?

Danke!
sun909


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr sie erst seit drei Monaten... Keine Ahnung wie viele km.

Aber ein Bekannter von mir fÃ¤hrt die 100er seit 2 Jahren und das fast tÃ¤glich!!! Das war auch der Grund warum ich mich fÃ¼r die Command Post entschieden habe.

Bin ja eigentlich ein Gramm Fuchser (richtig geschrieben?) und gebe auch gerne fÃ¼r ein S-Works Sattel 250â¬ aus um 30-40 Gramm gegenÃ¼ber dem Specialized Team Sattel zu sparen. Eine zuverlÃ¤ssige Funktion ist dann aber doch wichtiger!!!

Ich hab der StÃ¼tze bisher noch keine Pflege zukommen lassen und mein Bekannter hat sie bisher, soweit ich weiÃ, auch nur einmal zerlegt, gereinigt und neu gefettet.

LG
Matthias


----------



## tictac86 (12. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend, Bekommen meine Reverb nicht entlüftet? habe es genau nach der Anleitung gemacht. Ich kann sie nur ein Stück raus ziehen so 2 cm, geht aber von allein gleich wieder rein? was tun? Bin schon völlig genervt


----------



## Lory (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

hier mal eine Anleitung.
Wichtig die Stütze muss tiefer sein als der Hebel und der Hebel muss waagerecht gestellt sein.
 Evtl. auch mal die Stütze auf den Boden legen und 45 min warten, so dass sich die Luft am Hebel sammelt.



			
				tictac86 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann sie nur ein Stück raus ziehen so 2 cm, geht aber von allein gleich wieder rein?


Was meinst du damit?
Hast du nur den Hebel entlüftet? Oder das ganze System?


----------



## tictac86 (13. Januar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal eine Anleitung.
> Wichtig die Stütze muss tiefer sein als der Hebel und der Hebel muss waagerecht gestellt sein.
> ...




Ja nach der Anleitung habe ich das gemacht hat aber nicht hinge-hauen.
Habe jetzt vom Hebel eine Volle Spritze mit Öl durch die Leitung gedrückt und habe es mit der Zweiten Spritze bei der Stütze angesaugt. Geht wunder bar und dauert auch nicht so lange.


----------



## rudi99 (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

kann jemand was zu dieser Stütze sagen?(xlc Pro Teleskop-Sattelstütze)
http://www.xlc-parts.com/produkte_detail_de,854,8254,detail.html


----------



## Rick7 (2. Februar 2011)

zielich neu das teil und beim augeblicklichen run auf die reverb wohl wenig leute mit erfahrung mit der xlc. Optisch macht sie aber nen ganz guten und hochwertigen eindruckfinde ich...aber was sind schon fotos und design.
Die bike hat sie doch vor kurzem getestet und hat glaub ich gar ned mal schlecht abgeschnitten, glaube die einzigen kritikpunkt waren das rel hohe gewicht und der eher geringe verstellbereich von 95mm.

grüße


----------



## Deleted 80478 (2. Februar 2011)

Nabend!
An die Reverb Besitzer:
Da war was in der Verpackung, womit ich zunächst mal nichts anfangen kann. Bevor ich es schlucke - was ist da drin?



"Friktionspaste"?
Danke!


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Februar 2011)

sowas, nur größer, hat meine Frau auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (3. Februar 2011)

Blutsturz schrieb:


> Nabend!
> An die Reverb Besitzer:
> Da war was in der Verpackung, womit ich zunächst mal nichts anfangen kann. Bevor ich es schlucke - was ist da drin?
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch erstmal überlegen müssen...

Das ist die Schraube, mit der (wenn man die Matchmakerversion hat) das Schaltwerk befestigt wird.


----------



## Henscho (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich möchte mich erstmal bedanken für den Thread hier und die ganzen Meinungen.
Hat mir wirklich geholfen bei meiner entscheidung. Da ich mir bald auch eine verstellbare Stütze kaufen werde habe ich mich nach den ganzen Berichten für eine GD ohne Remote entschieden. ohne Remote 1. wegen dem Preis (manche werden sagen die 50 Tacken aber ich find 179 ist schon teuer genug und da nochmal knapp
50 drauf wird mir dann doch zuviel... da meckert die Frau noch mehr...^^
2. weil es immer noch ein enormer Unterschied ist ob ich jetzt absteige oder eben mal
an die Stütze fasse. 3. weil ich mein Dämpfer hinten eh manuell am Dämpfer entriegeln muss wenns ruter geht und das dann so zu sagen ein Griff zusammen ist. 4. sieht mein Radon QLT Race auch so schon echt wild aus mit dem Kabelgewirr  wobei ich echt nicht auf schönheit bedacht bin beim Fahren aber noch ein Kabel muss da echt nicht sein und 5. sehe ich das als zusätzliches "störfeuer" an was auch bei einem Sturz wieder in xxx gehen kann...

kurze Frage(n) aber noch bzgl. der GD Stützen: die gibts anscheinend nicht mit 31,6mm!? gibt es irgendwelche Nachteile was die Stabilität angeht mit den shims
also den Schnüffelstücken von 30,9nn auf 31,6mm??
und hat einer die GD Descender schon mal für unter 179 euro gesehen? neu und nicht bei Ebay vrsteht sich gesehen?

vielen Dank im vorraus und danke auch nochmal für den schönen Thread der für mich sehr nützlich war! 

Mfg


----------



## Henscho (7. Februar 2011)

Ps: was ich jetzt ganz vergessen hab und doch sehr wichtig ist
wie sieht das bei euch aus reichen die 10cm?
die Rase z.bsp. kann man deutlich weiter versenken oder?
hhmm....


----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2011)

naja, je nach dem....ich hab ne KS am einen, die rase am andern Bike.
Die 20+cm mit der rase sind schon sehr geil...vor allem, wenn es extrem bergab geht (Stufen usw) ist die rase ihr Geld wert. Ich würd sie wieder kaufen. Die 10cm am 2.-Bike sind mir eigentlich zuwenig, reichen aber an dem Bike aus. Am Enduro würd ich sie gegen mehr Verstellweg tauschen.


----------



## AJ (8. Februar 2011)

Henscho schrieb:


> Ps: was ich jetzt ganz vergessen hab und doch sehr wichtig ist
> wie sieht das bei euch aus reichen die 10cm?
> die Rase z.bsp. kann man deutlich weiter versenken oder?
> hhmm....


Mehr ist immer angenehmer!
Aber die GD gibts doch fürs gleiche Geld seit kurzem mit 5" also 125mm Absenkung!!!


----------



## TheWho88 (19. Februar 2011)

was ich hier so rauslese ist, das die teile inzwischen sehr zuverlässig sind, aber wie schauts mit der wartung aus? 

muss man die warten? wie? wie schauts mit der lebensdauer aus (5 Jahre)?

mir ist die 350mm sattelstütze in meinem beefcake doch nen tick zu kurz. ist jetzt bis aufs maximale raus - würd mich aber nicht beschweren wenn ich noch 1-2 cm raus könnte

bevor ich mir da einfach ne 400er kaufe, dachte ich eher an eine kind shock i900. 

385mm länge heißt bei der i900 - gesamtlänge ausgezogen 38,5cm oder? 

10cm bleiben im sattelrohr --> 28,5

sattelhöhe möchte ich + 3-4cm haben. Momentan sinds 25... von der länge würds also sinn machen - aber zur sicherheit: gibts auch bissl längere varios (OHNE fernbedienung)?


----------



## OldSchool (19. Februar 2011)

Immer mit Fernbedienung!!

Wenn du die Teile erstmal gefahren bist, fährst du ständig hoch und runter mit dem Sattel und dass geht nur gut mit Fernbedienung.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Februar 2011)

welchen Clown hast du denn gefrühstückt?


TheWho88 schrieb:


> was ich hier so rauslese ist, das die teile inzwischen* sehr* zuverlässig sind, aber wie schauts mit der wartung aus?


Du liest komische Sachen


TheWho88 schrieb:


> muss man die warten? wie? wie schauts mit der lebensdauer aus (5 Jahre)?


Die Dinger gibts noch gar keine 5 Jahre, Glaskugeln werden sehr teuer gehandelt


TheWho88 schrieb:


> mir ist die 350mm sattelstütze in meinem beefcake doch nen tick zu kurz. ist jetzt bis aufs maximale raus - würd mich aber nicht beschweren wenn ich noch 1-2 cm raus könnte
> 
> bevor ich mir da einfach ne 400er kaufe, dachte ich eher an eine kind shock i900.
> 
> ...


Was möchtsest du uns eigendlich mitteilen?


----------



## ibislover (20. Februar 2011)

GD gibt es schon länger wie 5 jahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Februar 2011)

Auch eine die fünf Jahre gehalten hat?


----------



## ibislover (21. Februar 2011)

mehr als eine. hunderte!


----------



## xander_v (22. Februar 2011)

hallo, 
ich biete ein remote set für die kind shock 950 in blau zum verkauf an.
komplett mit remothebel, zug, hülle, übewurfmutter, dem hebel an der stütze und befestigungsmaterial.

das ganze dürfte auch an die i900 passen.

bei interesse einfach eine pn senden.


----------



## TheWho88 (22. Februar 2011)

okay, zuverlässigkeit ist als gegeben - wie schauts mit wartung aus?

wie oft und vorallem wie aufwändig?

länger wie 385 gibts nichts oder?


----------



## ibislover (22. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> okay, zuverlässigkeit ist als gegeben - wie schauts mit wartung aus?...


wartung hängt von der nutzung ab. ließ dich durch den thread. ne pauschale aussage kann man nicht machen.


----------



## c_w (22. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> okay, zuverlässigkeit ist als gegeben - wie schauts mit wartung aus?
> 
> wie oft und vorallem wie aufwändig?
> 
> länger wie 385 gibts nichts oder?



Wie du zu der abenteuerlichen Annahme kommst, dass die Dinger mittlerweile zuverlässig sind, ist mir irgendwie unklar ^^
Es gibt welche, die "meistens" funktionieren. Es gibt welche, die dauernd rumzicken.
Aber wirklich dauerhaft hat das noch keine richtig bewiesen, von der Gravitydropper wird das noch am häufigsten gesagt, die ist aber hässlich wie die Nacht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (22. Februar 2011)

hmm, okay ... 

dann seh ich mich evtl besser um ne normale 400er stütze um


----------



## c_w (22. Februar 2011)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass man es nicht probieren sollte, aber man muss schon damit rechnen, dass die auch zicken kann!
Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren eine Joplin, 22 Monate ging's gut, dann waren die Dichtungen hinne. Ging auf Garantie, jetzt ist alles wieder gut.

Aber von vielen liest man hier immer noch, dass sie deutlich mehr Stress haben.
Und zur Reverb kann man halt noch nicht soviel sagen, weil sie noch recht neu ist.


----------



## ibislover (22. Februar 2011)

aber 22 monate ist ja gut.
ne federgabel muss in der zeit auch 1-2mal zum service.


----------



## Thalor (22. Februar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Aber wirklich dauerhaft hat das noch keine richtig bewiesen, von der Gravitydropper wird das noch am häufigsten gesagt, die ist aber hässlich wie die Nacht ;-)



Für die Eisdiele brauchts ja keine absenkbare! 

Und für alles andere wären mir Zuverlässigkeit wichtiger. Eine Stütze die regelmässig kostenpflichtigen Service braucht ist dann neben der eh schon teuren Anschaffung eine weitere dauerhafte Money-Sink am Bike.


----------



## xander_v (27. Februar 2011)

ich habe hier noch einen hebel für die kind shocks in blau eloxiert abzugeben.
mit dem hebel kann man per remote als auch mit hand auslösen.
wer interesse hat darf mir gerne eine pn schreiben.

hier die bilder:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/3/9/3/9/_/medium/IMG_0054.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/3/9/3/9/_/medium/IMG_0053.JPG


----------



## isartrails (27. Februar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> GD gibt es schon länger wie 5 jahre!





TheWho88 schrieb:


> ...länger wie 385 gibts nichts oder?


länger ALS...


----------



## Ischi (7. März 2011)

hallo,

ich überlege mir die KS i900 zu zulegen. Mein Rad hängt bei mir an der Decke, ein Seil mit Haken hält den Lenker, in einem zweiten Seil mit Schlaufe hängt die Sattelnase. Weiß jemand, ob es der Stütze was ausmacht, wenn das Rad am Sattel hängt? Klar, Druck von oben kann sie ab, aber Zug? Nicht das dadurch die ganze Zeit gegen irgendwelche Dichtungen gedrückt wird, etc...

Viele Grüße


----------



## ml-55 (7. März 2011)

cool, danke für den thread - sehr hilfreich


----------



## Marc B (11. März 2011)

Ich fahre seit Kurzem die günstige Forca SPS350, allerdings mit dem von Forca angebotenem Faltenbalg. Mir taugt die Forca sehr, jetzt der Faltenbalg dran ist, steht auch auch um den Schlammschutz besser. 

Die 80 mm Hub reichen mir erstaunlicherweise, ich dachte vorher, dass das evtl. zu wenig wäre.

Hier noch ohne Faltenbalg am Rad von meinem Vater:


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2011)

Moin zusammen,

hab seit dieser Woche die KS i950 montiert, gestern die erste Tour war traumhaft, keine Probleme. Heute die Zweite, startete ähnlich. Auf der 2. Abfahrt merkte ich, wie die Stütze wieder ein Stück heraus kam. Unten angekommen, kurz geschaut, waren was um die 1-2cm. Hab dann die Stütze ein paar mal ein- und ausgefahren, danach blieb sie drin.

Als ich mich wieder in den Sattel setzte, sackte die Stütze dann ein. Das wurde dann beim Pedalieren immer schlimmer, geschätzt 2cm. 

Ich weiß, dass es das Problem schon mal gab, hab aber leider nicht mehr gefunden, ob es da auch eine Lösung zu gibt. Kann mir da kurz wer auf die Sprünge helfen?

LG
MIK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (13. März 2011)

Hört sich nach kaputter Dichtung an. Schick ein das Ding.


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2011)

Würde das *pfft**pfft* beim Absenken erklären. F***, keine 40km gehalten...


----------



## isartrails (24. März 2011)

Vielleicht könnte man diese Übersicht auch um "*Gesamtlänge* der Sattelstütze" und "*Mindesteinstecktiefe*" ergänzen?

Konkret würde mich interessieren, wie tief muss eine RS Reverb mindestens im Rahmen eingesteckt sein?
Es soll ja Stützen geben, die verlangen 10 cm Einstecktiefe, andere nur 8 cm.
Daraus könnte ich dann ableiten, um wieviel die Sattelstütze maximal aus dem Rahmen heraussteht. (Nicht ganz unwichtig, wenn man mehrere Bikes hat...)
Die Reverb soll's ja in zwei Längen geben, 38 und 42 cm.
Hat sie in beiden Längen 125 mm Absenkung?




killacat schrieb:


> Verstellweg | Gewicht | Einbauhöhe* | Preis | Verfügbarkeit
> 
> *Crankbrothers Joplin 4 R*
> 100mm | 534g | ~235 | Verfügbar
> ...


----------



## Dease (24. März 2011)

Die Reverb hat in beiden längen 125mm Verstellbereich.
Mindesteinstecktiefe sind 8cm.


----------



## mzone (24. März 2011)

Ich fahre seit 3 wochen mit der Grafity Dropper. Bin hell begeistert. 
Bei nicht so schwierigen Abfahrten lasse ich den Sattel 1 Zoll runter und bei schwierigen Passagen um 4 Zoll.
Gekauft habe ich sie in den USA, die Lieferzeit betrug nur 7 Tage und ist bedeutend gÜnstiger.


----------



## Dease (24. März 2011)

Ich habe meine Bestellung der GD fürs Zweitrad vorhin storniert, weil sie seit Wochen nicht lieferbar ist und stattdessen die Hilo von X-Fusion bestellt.


----------



## isartrails (30. März 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Die Reverb hat in beiden längen 125mm Verstellbereich.
> Mindesteinstecktiefe sind 8cm.


Wie lang ist der nicht versenkbare Teil der Sattelstütze (in der 42cm-Version)?
Mit anderen Worten: wenn man sie 8 cm in den Rahmen einsteckt, wieviel cm nicht versenkbares Sattelstützenrohr stehen dann über der Sattelklemme aus dem Rahmen raus...?

In der 38cm-Version ist der nicht versenkbare Teil der Sattelstütze entsprechend kürzer?


----------



## Dease (31. März 2011)

Der nicht verstellbare Bereich muss ja kleiner sein, wenn der Verstellbereich gleich groß ist.


----------



## Guerill0 (31. März 2011)

mzone schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 3 wochen mit der Grafity Dropper. Bin hell begeistert.
> Bei nicht so schwierigen Abfahrten lasse ich den Sattel 1 Zoll runter und bei schwierigen Passagen um 4 Zoll.
> Gekauft habe ich sie in den USA, die Lieferzeit betrug nur 7 Tage und ist bedeutend gÜnstiger.



In welchem Laden hast se denn geordert?
Ich hab sämtliche Shops, die in der MB Action Werbung machen mal gecheckt, aber nach Dschörmänni wollen die alle zwischen 40 und 70$ P&P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (31. März 2011)

du bestellst direkt beim hersteller.
die liefern gerne und ohne problem nach D!


----------



## Easy (31. März 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> du bestellst direkt beim hersteller.
> die liefern gerne und ohne problem nach D!



Was hast Du noch an Porto und Zoll bezahlen müssen.

Die Preise sind natürlich in USA super


----------



## ibislover (31. März 2011)

porto erfährst du von denen und zoll + steuern rechnest mit 25% auf warenwert + versand.


----------



## isartrails (31. März 2011)

Dease schrieb:


>


Sensationell!
So macht das Forum Spaß. 
Wenn alle so präzise Antworten gäben, dann sähe die Welt besser aus...


----------



## psychoo2 (6. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Procraft H-Lifter gemacht. Ist zwar bisserl
schwerer aber hat im Test gut abgeschnitten und ist nen hunderter günstiger als
die anderen.


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. April 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Procraft H-Lifter gemacht. Ist zwar bisserl
> schwerer aber hat im Test gut abgeschnitten und ist nen hunderter günstiger als
> die anderen.



Zu der Stütze weiß ich nichts..aber wie kommst du auf nen Hunderter? 
http://http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310308232457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

H-Lifter soll 109,- kosten 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a41349/procraft-h-lifter-vario-sattelstuetze-316-x-400mm.html?uin=e8058mbutli56ledk66arjfe52


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. April 2011)

Bei dem Gewicht nur 95 mm Verstellbereich? Je länger die Beine sind, desdo grösser solle auch der Verstellbereich sein. ich bin 1,80 mit rel. kurzen Beinen. 
Die Joplin 3 hatte 75 mm Verstellbereich. Das war für normale Stecken ausreichend (mal ne Trppe oder einen Steilhang runter). Sobald es anspruchsvoller wurde war das zu wenig. Die 125 mm die Kindshock und Reverb jetzt bieten reichen mir dagegen in allen Lagen aus. 
Einem Bekannten mit langem Fahrgestell reichen die 125mm auch schon wieder nicht mehr durchgehend aus.

Fahr mal deine ortsnahem Schüsselstellen und verstell den Sattel dort nur 95 mm. Dann merkst du ob es für dich eien ausreichende Verstellhöhe ist. 

Und wenn ich mir dann die Produktpalette von Procraft anschaue, das sieht mehr nach Low Level Segment aus. Und die sollen dann was Haltbares hin kriegen, wo doch alle anderen schon Ihrer Macken haben?
Fröhliches Experimentieren.


----------



## el pisote (7. April 2011)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Zu der Stütze weiß ich nichts..aber wie kommst du auf nen Hunderter?
> http://http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310308232457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> H-Lifter soll 109,- kosten
> ...



http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uetze-mit-Remote-Matchmaker-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. April 2011)

el pisote schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uetze-mit-Remote-Matchmaker-Modell-2011-.html



Hast recht 
Aber Rock Schrot kauft man ja auch nicht


----------



## zentralheizung (8. April 2011)

So, hab mir jetzt die Procraft H-Lifter geholt und bin absolut zufrieden!

+ gute Verarbeitung
+ kein Spiel
+ gute Bedienbarkeit 
+ 5 Jahre Garantie
+ Preis (109)

Negativpunkte gibt es für mich (bisher) keine..
Gewicht ist mir egal..
Der Verstellbereich von 95mm ist FÜR MICH vollkommen ausreichend.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/870866


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. April 2011)

sieht schick aus 
aber für mich spricht die fehlende Fernbedienung gegen Procraft 
werde mir wohl nach Ostern die XLC remote holen


----------



## zentralheizung (10. April 2011)

wollte auch erst die XLC nehmen aber das blau will einfach nicht an mein Rad passen


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. April 2011)

hast Du wohl recht, doch da entscheide ich mich dann doch lieber für blau mit Lenkerfernbedienung


----------



## besh (11. April 2011)

Die procraft und die xlc sehen sich sehr ähnlich, sind die baugleich?
wenn man diese bild von der xlc
http://shop.shiftycart.de/zoom.php/shop/gocycle/i/10422
mit dem oben vergleicht bestehen gewisse ähnlichkeiten.


----------



## zentralheizung (11. April 2011)

mit dem Gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt..
gleiches Aussehen, Gewicht und der Preis liegt auch sehr nah beieinander..


----------



## morph027 (11. April 2011)

Die werden wohl alle zusammen mit der von Tranz-X gemeinsam vom Band fallen  Sind auf jeden Fall sackschwer. Die XLC non-remote hatte bei mir in 31,6x400 *707g* *uff*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besh (12. April 2011)

schon witzig bike-components
bietet die procraft h-lifter fÃ¼r 140â¬ und
die Xlc SP-T03 fÃ¼r 93â¬ an.
fÃ¼r ein scheinbar nur umgelabletes Produkt ganz schÃ¶ne Preisspanne.


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. April 2011)

besh schrieb:


> schon witzig bike-components
> bietet die procraft h-lifter für 140 und
> die Xlc SP-T03 für 93 an.
> für ein scheinbar nur umgelabletes Produkt ganz schöne Preisspanne.



und dann fange mal an an die Anderen doppelt so teuren zu denken


----------



## reel (14. April 2011)

sind die XLC und die Procraft wirklich die gleichen stützen?
die Procraft bekommt man ja jetzt auch für ca 110 aber wären trotzdem noch fast 20 euro gespart


----------



## morph027 (14. April 2011)

Wenn ich mir den Gummieinsatz im Hebel und den Kopf inkl. Klemmung sowie den Verschlussring anschaue, sind die definitv identisch


----------



## reel (14. April 2011)

also nur ne andere tauchrohrfarbe/-beschichtung? ^^ hm ... irgendwie gefällt mir die procraft besser  warum kann die ned 20 euro billiger sein und die xlc teurer? ^^


----------



## besh (14. April 2011)

und ROUTE 7 bieten die auch an.
http://www.torpedo7.com.au/images/products/R7POAN0MS_zoom.jpg


----------



## zentralheizung (14. April 2011)

So, da es Anfragen zwecks der Maße gab, mach ich das hier nochmal für alle.


----------



## isartrails (15. April 2011)

zentralheizung schrieb:


> So, da es Anfragen zwecks der Maße gab, mach ich das hier nochmal für alle.


Ein Maß hast du vergessen: die Mindesteinstecktiefe.


----------



## zentralheizung (15. April 2011)

Mindesteinstecktiefe ist 90mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (15. April 2011)

wenn die gleich sind, warum gibts dann die Procraft nicht mit Lenkerbedienung


----------



## besh (16. April 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wenn die gleich sind, warum gibts dann die Procraft nicht mit Lenkerbedienung


diese Stütze gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen,
mit und ohne Lenkerbedienung in verschiedenen Durchmessern und Längen. 
Wird in Taiwan hergestellt und die Vertriebe hauen ihr Logo drauf und ändern die Farben. 
da wären:
Procraft H-Lifter
XLC sp-t03
TRANZ-X PINOCCHIO
Humpert X-tas-y WH5007KJ
ROUTE 7 Adjustable MTB Seatpost


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2011)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen was die Reverb in 350 mm 30,9 wiegt?

In 400mm und 30.9 wiegt sie 579g.


----------



## JDEM (18. April 2011)

Gibt es nicht in 350mm 
380mm 31,6 (ungekürzte Leitung) 548gr, davon 70gr allein die Sattelklemmung.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht in 350mm
> 380mm 31,6 (ungekürzte Leitung) 548gr, davon 70gr allein die Sattelklemmung.



Oh Tippfehler 

Ah supi 

Danke


----------



## reel (26. April 2011)

besh schrieb:


> diese Stütze gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen,
> mit und ohne Lenkerbedienung in verschiedenen Durchmessern und Längen.
> Wird in Taiwan hergestellt und die Vertriebe hauen ihr Logo drauf und ändern die Farben.
> da wären:
> ...




Die route7 hat aber nur 75mm travel soweit ich das richtig sehe... ist also nicht ganz die gleiche wie die anderen

und weiss jemand wo man die humpert bestellen kann? find nur son online markt ding wo man 20 stück nehmen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besh (26. April 2011)

So, hab mir auch die Procraft Stütze zugelegt.
Erster Eindruck: gute verarbeitung, wenig Spiel,
die Ein-Schrauben Sattelklemmung find ich ein wenig poppelig 
und da dies eine Luftfeder mit hydraulischer fixierung sein soll 
frag ich mich wo das Ventil ist,
um gegebenenfalls nachzupumpen. 
Oder ist das ein geschlossenes System? 
Gewicht siehe Bild.


----------



## besh (26. April 2011)

reel schrieb:


> und weiss jemand wo man die humpert bestellen kann? find nur son online markt ding wo man 20 stück nehmen muss


schätze mal, daß die noch nicht auf dem Markt erhältlich ist.


----------



## nox_ (27. April 2011)

Wenn sich jemand die XLC StÃ¼tze bestellen mÃ¶chte,
die gibts heute um 75,50â¬ bei http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. April 2011)

hier mal was ausführliches (in english) zur Hilo von X-Fusion

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=658766


----------



## hecksel (1. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte mir evtl. die Kind Shock Vario i-950 zulegen. Ich habe aber irgendwo von einem max. Fahrergewicht von 90 kg gelesen. Da ich 195 cm groß bin komme ich mit Klamotten aber bestimmt über 100 kg. Hat vielleicht jemand der auch so schwer ist Erfahrung mit dieser Stütze?


----------



## psychoo2 (1. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab 95 Kilo und die Kind Shock funtioniert 1a !


----------



## Arthur27 (9. Mai 2011)

Servus,

ich fahre seit über 2 Jahren eine Kindshock i900 Remote und bisher funktioniert sie einwandfrei. Leider ist der Remotehebel durch diverse Stürze etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, sodass ich diesen erneuern will.
Ein neuer Remotehebel kostet stolze 50 Euro ... ganz schön happig. Hat jemand einen Tip, woher ich einen Hebel günstig herbekomme ? Brauche ja nur den Hebel, der Rest funktioniert noch


----------



## nox_ (9. Mai 2011)

Schau mal bei Superstar Components.


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Mai 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich fahre seit über 2 Jahren eine Kindshock i900 Remote und bisher funktioniert sie einwandfrei. Leider ist der Remotehebel durch diverse Stürze etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, sodass ich diesen erneuern will.
> Ein neuer Remotehebel kostet stolze 50 Euro ... ganz schön happig. Hat jemand einen Tip, woher ich einen Hebel günstig herbekomme ? Brauche ja nur den Hebel, der Rest funktioniert noch



Hab noch nen Remote Hebel von einer Command Post (Specialized)
Passt auch mit einer KindShock... Hab mir nämlich den KS Hebel für meine Command Post geholt.

Hebel ist neu und für 25,-- kannst du ihn haben...


----------



## prodigy (15. Mai 2011)

ein kurze Frage an die Specialized Command Post Fahrer 

Ich habe seit kurzem die 125mm Version und bin an sich sehr angetan, nur finde ich es etwas supekt, dass die Stütze beim Belasten, als jedes mal wenn ich wieder auf dem Sattel sitze, die Stütze ca. 1-2mm leicht einsackt.

Ich dachte zuerst, dass es das Sattelgestell ist, aber man kann es deutlich erkennen, dass es die Stütze selbst ist.

Mein Speci Händler meint, dass das "normal" wäre und man es nach ein paar Fahrten nicht mehr bemerkt, so wirklich kann ich das aber nicht glauben 

Wie ist Eure Meinung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (15. Mai 2011)

Hmmm....

bei meiner Command Post ist das nicht so.

>ist mir zumindest noch nie aufgefallen.


Dreh mal die Zugeinstellschraube weiter rein. Dann greifen die Klammern in der Sattelstütze fester in die Rasterung.


----------



## biker-wug (15. Mai 2011)

Nur zur Info, an alle Reverb Fahrer, montiert den Hebel für rechts links unter den Lenker, hab gestern einen Abflug gehabt, nix allzu wildes, Resultat, Hebel abgebrochen. Wenn man überlegt, dass ein neuer rund 100 Euro kostet, in meinen Augen die volle Fehlkonstruktion. 

Wenn ich überlege, was Brems und Schalthebel schon alles ausgehalten haben an Einschlägen!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Mai 2011)

Hab mir für meine Command den "neuen" Kindshock Remote Hebel besorgt. Der ist von der Haptik etwas besser und wesentlich robuster! Wiegt aber auch 12gr mehr...


----------



## AJ (15. Mai 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, an alle Reverb Fahrer, montiert den Hebel für rechts links unter den Lenker, hab gestern einen Abflug gehabt, nix allzu wildes, Resultat, Hebel abgebrochen. Wenn man überlegt, dass ein neuer rund 100 Euro kostet, in meinen Augen die volle Fehlkonstruktion.
> 
> Wenn ich überlege, was Brems und Schalthebel schon alles ausgehalten haben an Einschlägen!!!


Für diesen Fall gibt es Ersatz:
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...5/kw/RockShox_Reverb_Knopf_fuer_Fernbedienung
Ist bezahlbar und bereits heute von mir bestellt worden weil letzte Woche meiner auch abgebrochen ist! Für mich ne absolute Kleinigkeit wenn man die Beule am Unterrohr dagegen sieht!
Ein Finale Urlaub ist halt nicht besonders materialschonend!


----------



## biker-wug (16. Mai 2011)

Hab ich gesehen, aber auch wenn jeder Abflug 25Euro kostet, ist das echt teuer!! Davon abgesehen, dauert die Lieferung sicher auch noch Zeit, wenn man die üblichen ca. 14 Tage liest....


----------



## biker-wug (16. Mai 2011)

Hat das Teil schon mal wer zerlegt?? Bei mir ist alles bis zum Metallgehäuse abgebrochen!!


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. Mai 2011)

also hat auch die Viel gelobte Reverb einen teuren Schwachpunkt 
hatte auch Jemanden im Vinschgau gesehen mit selbigen Problem,
leichter Umfaller und der Knopf war gebrochen


----------



## JDEM (17. Mai 2011)

Hab den deswegen auch jetzt erstmal auf die linke Seite montiert. Hat mir schon gereicht die Leitung tauschen zu müssen nachdem der Anschluss an der Stütze abgeschert ist.


----------



## leeresblatt (17. Mai 2011)

ich denke ich montier das Teil dann doch wieder links unten.

geht bei mir aber nur wie auf dem folgenden Bild (nicht meins):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (17. Mai 2011)

Schaut bei mir genauso aus. Bräuchte nen längeren Daumen um gut ranzukommen.


----------



## biker-wug (18. Mai 2011)

Lieferzeitpunkt für das Ersatzteil ist JULI!! Echt ein Witz. hab bei GoCycle nachgefragt. Mountainbikes.net hat es auch, aber gleich mal 15 euro teurer.

Mal schauen, was ich mache!!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn das mal Jemand auseinander gebaut hat, kann er dann mal ein paar detallierte Fotos davon machen? 
Meine ganze Reverb ist bis zum Ende des Monats in Sachen Garantiebearbeitung unterwegs. (Hoffen wir, das die Händlerangaben zutreffen).
Ich hab hier eine ganz gute Metallbearbeitungsfirma an der Hand. Evtl. kann man da ja war passendes nachbauen. 
der Hebel scheint ja wohl des öftern dran glauben zu müssen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Mai 2011)

hat Mal Jemand ein Foto wo der gebrochene Hebel zusehen ist ??
kann es mir im Moment noch nicht ganz bildlich vorstellen


----------



## biker-wug (18. Mai 2011)

Ich mach mal Bilder, dauert aber noch, bin morgen übermorgen den ganzen Tag unterwegs.


----------



## Ghost.1 (21. Mai 2011)

wie schauts jetzt aus mit der Procraft oder der XLC, ist ein ventil vorhanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (24. Mai 2011)

So ich möchte mir ne Remote stütze zulegen. Hab mir auch 2 ausgesucht die in die engere Auswahl fallen.
RockShox Reverb und Crank Brothers Joplin 4 R Vario.
Preislich geben sich beide in onlineshops nicht viel. Anscheinend ist  die Crank Brothers "langlebiger" beide schnitten in Tests sehr gut ab.
Ist es nun eine frage des geschmacks oder gibts da gravierende unterschiede? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruß  Andy

Noch als anhang hat jemand die Joplin 4 R wenn ja würd ich gern mal Bilder sehn von dem Hebel am lenker.  DANKE!!!


----------



## c_w (24. Mai 2011)

Die Joplin gibt es einfach schon deutlich laenger. Ob die Reverb jetzt Kinderkrankheiten hat, daruber gibt es bisher wenig Berichte. Aber die Joplin ist sicherlich auch nicht hundertprozent problemfrei. Irgendwann sind die Dichtungen verschliessen, dann muessen die getauscht werden (z.b.). Ausserdem ist sie fuer seitliches Spiel bekannt...


----------



## Carcass (24. Mai 2011)

Bezieht sich die angegebene länge der Stützen in ausgefahrenem zustand oder eingefahren?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Mai 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Bezieht sich die angegebene länge der Stützen in ausgefahrenem zustand oder eingefahren?



Wenn du drüber nachdenkst,kommst du mit Sicherheit selbst drauf....


----------



## Carcass (24. Mai 2011)

Ja ok war ne blöde frage  bin halt nicht immer der hellste


----------



## FlorianDue (24. Mai 2011)

hab heut meine 2011er Forca erhalten.

einfach zu montieren, hat 9cm Verstellweg, und bis jetzt geht alles gut.

Ich werde nochmal berichten, wenn sie mal 1000km auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## Guerill0 (25. Mai 2011)

CRxflo schrieb:


> hab heut meine 2011er Forca erhalten.
> 
> einfach zu montieren, hat 9cm Verstellweg, und bis jetzt geht alles gut.
> 
> Ich werde nochmal berichten, wenn sie mal 1000km auf dem Buckel hat.



Wo hast Sie geordert? 
Da man bislang kaum schlechtes über das Ding hört, würd ich mir die wohl auch mal genauer anschaun...


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Mai 2011)

@Carcass
also ich hatte drei nagelneue Joplin4 verbaut und alle hatten das gleiche Problem
Stütze sackt ab ca.5mm wenn man sich draufsetzt und wenn ich sie abgesenkt hatte und dann den Trail bergab gefahren war, war sie bis zu 30mm selbstständig wieder ausgefahren.
hatte ich sie dann wieder betätigt fuhr sie ganz raus, doch beim draufsetzen sackte sie 30mm und mehr ein...erst nach einiger Zeit 15min blieb sie wieder fast ganz ausgefahren.
ich tippe auf Undichtigkeit intern sprich das Oel vermischt sich mit der Luft im System


----------



## Carcass (26. Mai 2011)

Ok das klingt echt nicht gut. Ich hab mir die Rock Shox geordert. Vieleicht ist sie noch nicht perfekt aber das Risiko geh ich ein. Nichts hält ewig 
Aber danke für die info


----------



## -MIK- (27. Mai 2011)

Nabend zusammen, hätte ein Kind Shock Remote Kit in Grün zu verkaufen oder gegen ein neues Remote Kit in Rot zu tauschen.

Bei Interesse gerne eine PN.

LG
MIK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (27. Mai 2011)

Servus, 

Rock Shox Reverb gegen Kindshock i950R was meint Ihr? Die Kindshock is schonmal deutlich günstiger zu bekommen allerdings nur bis 90kg zugelassen, ich komm locker mit Klamotten und Ruckssack auf 98 

wo is eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Kindshock i900R und i950R?.. nur die Sattelklemmung?


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Mai 2011)

Ich komm auch locker auf 98 Kilo aber die Kind Shock funktioniert seit Wochen wie eine 1.


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Mai 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Rock Shox Reverb gegen Kindshock i950R was meint Ihr? Die Kindshock is schonmal deutlich günstiger zu bekommen allerdings nur bis 90kg zugelassen, ich komm locker mit Klamotten und Ruckssack auf 98
> 
> wo is eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Kindshock i900R und i950R?.. nur die Sattelklemmung?


ja die Klemmung und bei der 950ger ist der Versatz nach hinten geringer !


----------



## -MIK- (28. Mai 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ja die Klemmung und bei der 950ger ist der Versatz nach hinten geringer !



Die 950 hat quasi kein Offset.


----------



## Mithras (28. Mai 2011)

ah Thx  .. dann wirds wohl ne 950iger werden


----------



## Carcass (28. Mai 2011)

So hab meine Reverb verbaut jetzt gehts gleich auf Trailjagt 
Bilder Folgen


----------



## supermane (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo biker, ich habe schon eine KS 950i R und wollte mir jetzt eine zweite zulegen. ich habe mir dann in ebay für 159 eine bestellt. als ich sie testete bemerkte ich das sie nach unten ca. 1-2mm spiel hat. ich habe sofort bei denen angerufen und 5 tage später eine zweite (geprüfte stütze) bekommen. leider hat er sie eingezogen geprüft und als ich sie ausgefahren testete hatte sie wieder spiel. anruf bei KS; die sagten mir kann mal sein aber bei zwei aus einer lieferung fast unmöglich. als er mich nach der seriennummer fragte stellte sich heraus das es sich um eine OEM    http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erstausrüster   sattelstütze handelt und nicht um eine AM   http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aftermarket  . ich habe es dem verkäufer mitgeteilt und er sagte ich könne sie ja wieder zurücksenden, weil er keine AM stützen habe und alle anderen kein problem mit der stütze haben(alle haben spiel ). er glaubt auch er müsse keinem seiner kunden sagen das KS nicht für garantieansprüche zuständig ist sondern sie (nicht für den verkauf sondern nur als erstausrüstung für bikes). das kann aber zu einem großen problem führen wenn ich sehe dass einige stützen mehrmals getauscht wurden bis der kunde zufrieden war und das bei AM stützen.meine frage 1.hat irgendjemand auch schon von anfang an spiel nach unten und 2. hat irgendjemand eine stütze ohne fahrrad erworben, auf der OE steht statt AM.     supermane


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Mai 2011)

Heiliger Vater, 
hast du schon mal was von Absätzen gehört, mit denen man seinen Text formatiert? Das ist ja grausam zu lesen.

Garantiebawicklungen laufen eh immer über den Händler und nicht über den Importeur. 
Also, so what? Schick die Stütze ein und gut is. Was meinst du woher die ganzen Supersonderschnäppchen kommen? Über irgendwelche Kanäle ergattern die Händler eine Handvoll oder auch mehr OEM Produkte, die sie dann im Aftermarket verbimmeln. 

Es ist halt eine Verantwortungsfrage. Bei den OEM Produkten verhandelt der Herstelle sicherlich nicht mit dem Importuer sondern direkt mit dem Hersteller. Und die Rückläufer will sich der Importeur nun mal nicht ans Bein binden, da er dafür sicherlich auch keine Marge erhalten hat. --> Siehe Versenderbike/lokale Bikewerkstatt. 

Wenn du etwas in den Threads hier liest, dann wirst du feststellen, dass die momentan im Vertrieb befindliche Charge an KS Stützen scheinbar ein Serienproblem hat. 

Also, schick sie zurück, warte bis die neuen Serien kommen, oder kauf ein anders Produkt.


----------



## Ghost.1 (4. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt meine Procraft H-Lifter ca. 150km drauf und funktioniet bis jetzt perfekt. ganzleichtes spiel hat sie aber das war schon am anfang so. beim fahren merkt man es aber nicht.

da das ding auch noch 5 jahre garantie hat muss es ja halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juni 2011)

Hi,

habe seit ein paar Tagen die ganz neue Specialized Command Post.

93gr leichter als die alte!!!

inkl Remote Hebel und allem was dazu gehört genau 560gr!!!

Der Remote Hebel wurde auch überarbeitet und ist jetzt echt TOP!!!

Bisher NULL Spiel! Alles absolut TOP!

Wie auf dem folgenden Bild zu sehen ist sie jetzt komplett schwarz mit roten Akzenten...








LG
Matthias


----------



## Carcass (4. Juni 2011)

Ich Fahre seit kurzem die Rock Shox Reverb fühlt sich etwas schwammig an aber ansonsten nichts zu Meckern.


----------



## Hopla (7. Juni 2011)

Hi, 
ich Ã¼berlege mir folgende SattelstÃ¼tze zu kaufen, deren Dollarpreis bei Ebay etwas Ã¼ber 100 â¬ liegt:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DNM-ASP-Manu...item3367fb4449

Ich habe die MÃ¶glichkeit das Teil hier in Taiwan fÃ¼r ca. 75 â¬ zu bekommen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit damit!?

(habe Ãhnliches gerade noch in einem anderen Thread gepostet, weil ich diesen hier zu spÃ¤t gefunden habe ... also sorry fÃ¼r den Doppelpost)


----------



## gernotkrinner (7. Juni 2011)

Ich warte noch ein wenig ab wie sich die 2012 Reverb so schlägt. Soll ja im Juli erhältlich sein...


----------



## biker-wug (7. Juni 2011)

Soll sich da 2012 was ändern??


----------



## gernotkrinner (7. Juni 2011)

"Finally, even the one-year-old Reverb dropper post gets some changes for 2012, including an upgraded hose and hydraulic fittings that yield faster action and a more positive feel. Shorter riders  or riders who just don't want or need much adjustment  can look to a new 100mm-travel option instead of the standard 125mm and correspondingly shorter overall length, and an all-black color option will provide a stealthier look than the current black-and-silver version. Need even less travel? Simply slap on the new Enduro collar and then adjust the bottom-out point to wherever it suits you."

Vielleicht tut sich da auch was bezüglich dem öfter vorkommenden Spiel der Reverb. Offiziell wir RS ja nicht zugeben dass es ein problem gibt, aber wissen werden sie es auf alle fälle. UNd wenn sie sie ein wenig überarbeitet haben, haben sie vielleicht auch da was geändert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (7. Juni 2011)

hört doch mal auf an dem spiel zu nörgeln.
beim sitzen merkst du das nicht. wichtiger ist das sie gut runter und wieder hoch geht.
das spiel wird ja mit der zeit auch nicht immens größer, sodass sie nacher wackelt wie ein kuhschwanz beim anblick des neuen zuchtbullen.


----------



## FlorianDue (7. Juni 2011)

Hab seit ein paar Wochen die Forca Stütze und bin eigentlich zufrieden.

Mich stört, daß ich den Zug alle 10 mal bedienen nachspannen muss.
Gibt sich das noch?

Und besteht die Möglichkeit, daß ich ich Stütze nur um die Hälfte oder so absenke?
Die 9cm die sie macht, sind mir meistens zu krass.


----------



## Carcass (8. Juni 2011)

Es soll probleme geben was die Leitung angeht da die sich mit der Zeit dehnen. Wurde allerdings jetzt geändert und leute mit der "alten" version können dies Gratis umtauschen.


----------



## sun909 (8. Juni 2011)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Hab seit ein paar Wochen die Forca Stütze und bin eigentlich zufrieden.
> 
> Mich stört, daß ich den Zug alle 10 mal bedienen nachspannen muss.
> Gibt sich das noch?
> ...



Hi,
wie spannt man den Zug denn da nach?

Bei mir ist er am Lenkerschalter auch zu "labberig"...

Danke!


----------



## FlorianDue (8. Juni 2011)

In dem Hebel ist ein Innensechskant, darüber kannst du nachspannen.
Hat Jemand vielleicht schon ein weiteres Loch in der Mitte gebohrt, so daß die Stütze vielleicht auch bei 4cm einrasten kann?


----------



## FlorianDue (8. Juni 2011)

so, einfach ein Loch in die Mitte gebohrt und gut ist.
Jetzt macht die Forca 3 Positionen


----------



## sun909 (8. Juni 2011)

CRxflo schrieb:


> In dem Hebel ist ein Innensechskant, darüber kannst du nachspannen.
> Hat Jemand vielleicht schon ein weiteres Loch in der Mitte gebohrt, so daß die Stütze vielleicht auch bei 4cm einrasten kann?



Super,
damit funktioniert es 

Gib mal Bericht, wie sich das dritte Loch so schlägt im Dauertest...

Gruesse


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Juni 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gib mal Bericht, wie sich das dritte Loch so schlägt im Dauertest...
> 
> Gruesse



 Oh, oh... ganz schmutzige Gedanken...


----------



## FlorianDue (8. Juni 2011)

bin heut mal 10km im wald gewesen. Das "dritte Loch" in der Mitte ist super.
Ganz unten war mit der Sattel bei den meisten Abfahrten zu weit weg, jetzt ist es prima. Mal sehen, wie lange die Stütze das mitmacht, denn die Garantie ist mit der Bohrung ja abgelaufen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Juni 2011)

die Reverb in 100mm fÃ¼r 2012 klingt interessant fÃ¼r mich 
habe aber nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden bei google,
doch nun was entdeckt...aber was fÃ¼r ein Murx  da kann man jetzt auch einfach eine Schlauschelle anbringen  und hat den gleichen Effekt 
Zusatzklemme fÃ¼r weniger Verstellweg  OMFG

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/01/2012-rockshox-technologies-shocks-posts-carbon-new-travel-more/

dafÃ¼r das hier  von Fox

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3F-Yc2TFYI"]YouTube        - âª2012 FOX DOSS Adjustable Seat Post Prototype - SickLines.comâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (9. Juni 2011)

Nochmal genau lesen. Es wird ne 100 mm Stuetze geben uuuuuuund fuer alle, die selber festlegen wollen, wieviel, diese Zusatzklemme.


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Juni 2011)

OK war wohl doch zu müde zum lesen nach der Nachtschicht, jetzt hatte ich es auch so gelesen


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Juli 2011)

in Saalbach beim Festival an Scratch von Trek ausgeliehen und siehe da
die Joplin 4 hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie meine 
absacken und selbstständiges Ausfahren auf jeder Abfahrt 

dann mit den Trek Jungs gesprochen ob da nicht ein großer Hersteller wie Trek auf Problemlösung drängen kann, sagten sie mir nur
"was sollen wir da machen...was ???"  antworte ich "einfach nicht mehr einbauen" haha und da nickte er nur....also keine CB Joplin 4 mehr bei Trek ab 2012


----------



## Carcass (15. Juli 2011)

Wow ich dachte die probleme wären nicht mehr vorhanden. Ich hab mir ne Reverb gekauft fahre die seit 500 km alles gut soweit. 
Ich dachte eben die Joplin 3 wäre so anfällig gewesen dachte die 4er wäre besser. 
Aber gut zu wissen


----------



## grOObie (15. Juli 2011)

Erfahrungsbericht KindShock i900: TOP
Ich fahre sie nun seit 1 1/2 Jahren im ruppigen Trail- und FR-Einsatz. Das Ding ist Gold Wert und ohne kommt nicht merh in Frage.
Kein Spiel, kein unerwartetes Wachsen - auch nicht in Saalbach  - oder absinken. 
In Winterberg hab ich mich mal gemault und auf einmal ließ sich der Sattel verdrehen. Kurzer Schreck - aber der Kollege hat mich auf das Gewinde hingewiesen. Sattel einmal anständig nach rechts gedreht, eingestellt und seit dem ist mein Schnellspanner am Rahmen zu geblieben. 
Auf beim Sturz verbiegende Lenkerverstellung kann ich verzichten. Im Moment des Schaltens ist genug Zeit, um stufenlos Rauf und Runter zu fahren und die Posi dem Gelände anzupassen.
Einzig auffällig: Vor dem ersten RUNTERSTELLEN am Tag brauchts etwas extradruck, danach fluppts einwandfrei bis zum nächsten morgen...


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. Juli 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Wow ich dachte die probleme wären nicht mehr vorhanden. Ich hab mir ne Reverb gekauft fahre die seit 500 km alles gut soweit.
> Ich dachte eben die Joplin 3 wäre so anfällig gewesen dachte die 4er wäre besser.
> Aber gut zu wissen



ich hatte drei Joplin 4 im Tausch erhalten und alle drei hatten das gleiche Problem und nun über 1 Jahr später sitze ich auf einem Trek und die Joplin 4 hat immernoch den gleichen Fehler 
die kaufen ein Patent von Maverick und verbasteln es in der 4 Generation :kotz:
werde mir jetzt kommende Woche auf der Bike Expo in München alle Bewerber genauestens anschauen und eine neue kaufen....Teleskope


----------



## m!ChEL (20. Juli 2011)

Hat schon jemand die Giant Stütze im Gebrauch?

Macht nen sehr guten Eindruck. Super Verarbeitet.


----------



## isartrails (21. Juli 2011)

m!ChEL schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Giant Stütze im Gebrauch?
> 
> Macht nen sehr guten Eindruck. Super Verarbeitet.


Hab ich live noch nirgendwo gesehen.
Wo hast du sie gesehen?


----------



## m!ChEL (21. Juli 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hab ich live noch nirgendwo gesehen.
> Wo hast du sie gesehen?



Bei uns im Laden. Die Stütze bietet 10cm Verstellweg.
Der Remotehebel ist sehr robust und einfach zu bedienen. Das Absenken und Herrausfahren funktioniert auf den Centimeter genau und sehr flüssig.

Ohne eine andere Stütze zu kennen, werde ich mir das Teil wohl an mein neues Bike schrauben.

Dann kann ich wohl als erster aus dem Feld berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (21. Juli 2011)

m!ChEL schrieb:


> Bei uns im Laden. Die Stütze bietet 10cm Verstellweg.



Dudeee, wo issn dann das Fotooo?


----------



## snorre (21. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Dudeee, wo issn dann das Fotooo?



Hier: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/partsaccessories/product/contact.switch.schwarz/2227/35792/


----------



## isartrails (21. Juli 2011)

m!ChEL schrieb:


> Bei uns im Laden. ...


Zu welchem Preis bietet er sie an?


----------



## Carcass (21. Juli 2011)

Die Fox stütze siht ganz gut aus aber die zugführung steht bissle weit ab find ich zumindest


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Juli 2011)

haha mal schauen ob man zu diesem Thema morgen auf der Bike ExPo in München was neues erfährt


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Juli 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> m!ChEL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hat schon jemand die Giant Stütze im Gebrauch?
> ...



das darf er dann wohl noch nicht verraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hihaol (27. Juli 2011)

Hallöle,
bevor ich was kaufe mal ne Frage:
Für mein Spec Enduro 2009 brauch ich ne GUTE, ZUVERLÄSSIGE und PREIS-/LEISTUNGSMÄSSIG gute, verstellbare Sattelstütze. Ob mit oder ohne Remote steht auch noch auf'm Prüfstand.

Also, Butter bei die Fisch, welche EMPFEHLT Ihr:

1. Specialized Command Post
2. Rock Shock Reverb
3. Crank Brother Joplin
4. Kind Shock Vario
 Ugly Konfus

DANKE für Meinung.


----------



## manne (27. Juli 2011)

hihaol schrieb:


> ... ne GUTE, ZUVERLÄSSIGE und PREIS-/LEISTUNGSMÄSSIG gute, verstellbare Sattelstütze...



5. Auf's Jahr 2021 warten.


----------



## hihaol (27. Juli 2011)

Hmmm' lieber was gutes aus 2010 als Experiemtierhase zu sein für Equipment aus 2011....


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juli 2011)

Mhm 10 cm Verstellweg sind schon grenzwertig und die meisten gibts schon mit 12,5 cm oder 15 cm.

Die Reverb macht nen vernünftigen eindruck und läuft bei mir schon ein paar Monate ohne Probs. 

Was wiegt die Giant?

Wenns preislich oder gewichttechnisch keine großen Vorteile bietet würde ich klar zur Reverb tendieren....


----------



## Carcass (27. Juli 2011)

Ich würde an eurer stelle noch warten. am 3. September ist Eurobike dann gibts neue Produkte


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juli 2011)

Und bis die dann lieferbar sind, ist der Sommer vorbei ;-)

Würde auch zur Reverb tendieren, bin damit deutlicher zufriedener als mit den KS die ich davor hatte.


----------



## Carcass (27. Juli 2011)

Fahre die Reverb seit ca 650 km alles gut soweit.
Bei der neuen Reverb wird die leitung durch den Rahmen geführt aber das geht ja nicht bei allen.


----------



## motorsportfreak (26. August 2011)

Fahre die Joplin 4 R nun seit 1500km und habe keine Probleme damit!

Jede hat irgendwas.........


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Und bis die dann lieferbar sind, ist der Sommer vorbei ;-)
> 
> Würde auch zur Reverb tendieren, bin damit deutlicher zufriedener als mit den KS die ich davor hatte.



Unterschreibe ich genau so..


----------



## silberfische (5. September 2011)

Ich denke mal, ich werde meine Joplin irgenwann durch die Linke hier ersetzen:





Weitere Infos dazu habe ich auf pinkbike.com gefunden.
Wobei ich gedacht hätte, dass der Verstellbereich mehr als 125mm betrug, aber da kann ich mich getäuscht haben.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (6. September 2011)

Laut den Infos hier aus dem Forum (Eurobike Bericht) ist der Verstellbereich 150 mm. Nachzulesen hier (direkt unter den Bildern):
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/02/eurobike-2011-kindshock-mit-neuen-teleskopsattelstuetzen/


----------



## GeorgeP (6. September 2011)

Ich kann nur sagen das ich meine RS nicht mehr missen möchte 

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (6. September 2011)

Die steht ja auch noch in den Startlöchern:

FOX D.O.S.S. 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir da das Prinzip der KS mit der Anbindung des Zugs am Standrohr der Stütze besser gefällt. Wenn es das von Rock Shox für die Reverb gibt bin ich glücklich.  
Die Reverb Stealth ist ja ganz nett aber wehe man muss mal die Stütze etwas raus ziehen (z.B. um das Bike in den Montageständer zu hängen)...


----------



## GeorgeP (6. September 2011)

Das anbringen des schlauches am unteren teil der stütze währe das i-tüpfelchen.
Die Stealth ist, soweit ich richtig informiert bin, auch nur für hersteller !

Cheers
George


----------



## kube (9. September 2011)

Habe mir die H-Lifter geholt und sie macht einen wertigen und stabilen eindruck....erfahrungswerte folgen


----------



## Carcass (9. September 2011)

Sieht echt gut aus das ding. Kenne einige die ne KS fahren hab bisher nur gutes gehört


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

KS = nur gutes  Such noch einmal, fast alle die im letzten 3/4 Jahr verkauft wurden, hatten einen Defekt. War ne 50:50 Chance, dass die angeliefert KS kaputt geht. Kumpel und ich haben gemeinsam bestellt, meine war um, seine nicht.

Von daher: Rock Shox Reverb und Feuer....


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

Um aber neutral zu bleiben: Die neue Kindshock mit dem am Standrohr angebrachten Zug finde ich


----------



## Carcass (9. September 2011)

Naja mal so gesagt ich fahr selber auch ne RockShox. Andere die ich kenne hatten probleme mit der Rockshox das die stütze nicht komplett raus ist.
Es kann immer was nicht so richtig klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (9. September 2011)

Ich hab seit kurzem die 2012er Reverb. Hat sofort perfekt funktioniert, auch seither ohne Probleme. Selbst nach dem Kürzen der Leitung musste ich nicht entlüften. Ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## schens (4. Oktober 2011)

@ RaceKing Woher hast Du die 2012er und was ist der Unterschied zur 2011er?


----------



## RaceKing (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir die Stütze bei bike-components.de bestellt. Die Unterschiede kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen weils meine erste höhenverstellbare Stütze ist.
 Ich hab aber bei bike-components nachgefragt, die haben mir gesagt, dass die Stütze spielfrei sein soll und eine Klemme hat mit der man einen Punkt festlegen kann bis zu dem sich die Stütze absenkt. 
Die Klemme ist dabei, ich brauch sie aber nicht, wenn ich die Stütze weniger versenken möchte mach ich das nach Gefühl. Komplett spielfrei ist sie auch nicht, man kann den Sattel minimal nach vorne/hinten und nach links/rechts bewegen. Von dieser Bewegung spürt man beim Fahren aber nichts. 

Was ich noch vergessen habe: dieser Abschlussring ist nicht mehr silber eloxiert sondern schwarz


----------



## Carcass (6. Oktober 2011)

Spiel hat fast jede Stuetze ein wenig zumindest ;-)


----------



## chorge (6. Oktober 2011)

Meine Reverb hat inzwischen (nach etwa 5 Monaten) deutlich Spiel - dies merkt man aber beim Fahren nicht, und es hat keinerlei funktionelle Beeinträchtigung zur Folge.
Für mich ist die Stütze DAS absolute Highlight der letzten Jahre! Seit der Entwicklung der V-Brakes, dann guter Scheibenbremsen, und zuletzt der Federgabel, gibt es nichts, was das biken so stark positiv beeinflusst hat!!!


----------



## RaceKing (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss auch sagen, ich bin sehr begeistert von dem Teil. Ich hatte lange überlegt weil die Stütze halt doch ziemlich teuer ist aber es hat sich wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ich brauche Hilfe bei der Suche nach einer bezahlbaren Variostütze in 27,2mm für mein Zweitbike. Bislang hatte ich eine KSP850 montiert, die war von der Funktion auch völlig ok. nur leider für den aktuellen Rahmen viel zu kurz. 

Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Stütze: ´
*27,2mm*, *Länge mindestens 400mm, *Verstellbereich wenn mögl. größer gleich 100mm 
und *preislich bis max. 150 eur. *

Das einzige Modell das ich bisher gefunden hab wäre die Gravity Dropper in 400mm (die allerdings preislich wieder deutl. den Rahmen sprengt), alle anderen hatten 350mm.
HELLLP!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Oktober 2011)

27,2 mit mindestens 400 mm? 
Da bleiben nur die GD,  Rase oder Blacx übrig.
Über die Qualität der Blaxc gibt irgendwie keine Aussagen. Die hat scheinbar kaum jemand.
Die Rase musst du aus den USA besorgen. 
Die GD gibts auch in Europa. 

Billiger als mit der GD wist du aber nicht weg kommen. 
Die KS  Supernatural 272-R Sattelstütze ist nur 350 mm lang und sein Monaten  angekündigt. kommt aber nie in den Handel.

Aber mal ganz im Ernst: 400 mm mit 27.2mm ? Bist du dir sicher, dass du das mit einer versenkbaren Stütze fahren willst? Das würde mir gefühlsmässig etwas wackelig.


----------



## Dease (11. Oktober 2011)

Die neue KS Lev gibt es wohl in 27,2 und mit Verstellbereichen von 100, 125 und sogar 150mmm.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/04/kind-shock-lev-2012-teleskopstuetze-weitergedacht/

Nur zur Länge steht dort nix


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem bei KS ist die Zeitspanne zwischen Ankündigung und Verfügbarkeit. Siehe Dropzone oder Supernatural. 

Modelle 2011 seit August oder September lieferbar. 

Wenn die LEV in 2012 tatsächlich verfügbar wird und hält was sie verspricht, dann wäre das schlichtweg *die* Stütze.


----------



## Dease (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich nutze z.Z. am Zweitrad die X-Fusion Hilo, weil ich dort auch ne 27,2er brauch. 

+ Günstig, funktioniert, lieferbar, *Länge 430mm*

- nur 100mm Verstellbereich, schwer, nicht so gut wie ne Reverb


----------



## veraono (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Tips, hatte das schon geahnt....
wahnsinn was 50mm Alu für Kosten verursachen könnten. 



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> 400 mm mit 27.2mm ? Bist du dir sicher, dass du das mit einer versenkbaren Stütze fahren willst? Das würde mir gefühlsmässig etwas wackelig.


 
Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Bedenken, die Mehrbelastung tritt ja nicht im Versenkbereich, sondern im Klemmbereich auf und bei Gravity Dropper scheint es diesbezüglich ja in der Praxis keine Probleme zu geben. 

Vielleicht treffe ich mal auf eine gebrauchte GD, sonst wirds wohl am Zweitbike leider ohne Teleskopstütze gehen müssen (wenn auch mittlerweile als nahezu unverzichtbar empfunden). Danke nochmal für den Input.


----------



## veraono (11. Oktober 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Ich nutze z.Z. am Zweitrad die X-Fusion Hilo, weil ich dort auch ne 27,2er brauch.
> 
> + Günstig, funktioniert, lieferbar, *Länge 430mm*
> 
> - nur 100mm Verstellbereich, schwer, nicht so gut wie ne Reverb


 
Danke, hab grad mal nachgeschaut, die ist aber auch fast so teuer wie eine GD in der Basisversion, wiegt mehr und ist nicht so bewährt. Was aber wirklich für Sie spräche wäre die Länge.


----------



## Dease (11. Oktober 2011)

Die GD Classic liegt doch so um 220-250 Euronen und ich hab für die Hilo nur ca. 150 bezahlt. Oder gibt es die GD inzwischen deutlich günstiger?

Gewicht ist für die 350mm GD mit 520 Gramm angegeben, die 400mm wird also ein paar Grämmchen mehr wiegen. Die Hilo liegt bei 620, also ist da kaum ein Unterschied.

Einen direkten Vergleich zwischen der GD der Hilo hab ich nicht. 

Bin nur mal ne GD mit den 3 fixen Positionen Probe gefahren. Das war nix für mich.

Ein Leichtbaukunkie wird sich die beiden vermutlich aber nicht einbauen.


----------



## veraono (11. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt nicht lange gesucht, aber bei Brügelmann gibt es eine GD descender multiposition ohne Fernbedienung für 170 eur (mit 10 eur Gutschein für Produktbewertung). 
Macht den Bock zur Hilo dann nicht mehr wirklich fett und grad bei den neuralgischen Stützen würd ich dann doch lieber zu bewährtem greifen (zumal wenns noch leichter ist, 100g machen die 5cm Alu nicht aus).

Die Hilo mag eine gut funktionierende Stütze sein und in Anbetracht der mageren Alternativen in der Länge bei 27,2 ist sie auch eine Überlegung wert, bei o.g. Angebot würd ich aber trotzdem aus genannten Gründen zur GD greifen.


----------



## freeride joe (12. Oktober 2011)

Melde mich auch mal mit einem Erfahrungsbericht der Blacx Jewel zu Wort:


Um es kurz zu machen; Stütze eingebaut, Hebel angeschraubt, Hebel betätigt und der Sattel kam samt Rohr aus der unteren Führung geschossen und hat das Innenleben zerstört.

Lackqualität ist unterste Kanone bei der Blacx. Ich habe sie in blau bestellt in der Annahme, es sei eloxiert -> bittere Enttäuschung, es war nur nasslackiert.

Auf Nachfrage beim Händler, ob dies ein Einzelfall sei verneinte dieser.

Ich fahre jetzt sei gut einem Jahr meine Rock Shox Stütze und bin zufrieden. Sie hat zwar ein paar millimeter Spiel in allen Himmelsrichtungen bekommen, funktioniert jedoch tadellos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (12. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

hab mir eine Kind Shock-i900-R gekauft.
zuerst war alles ok.
seit der letzten ausfahrt schliest das ventil nicht mehr.
soll heisen :
wenn die stütze ausgefahren ist , fährt sie bei belastung
ca 6 cm ein.
zug hab ich zum testen ausgehängt um diesen fehler auszuschliesen.
abhilfe ?????
vielleicht nur ne kleinigkeit...
da neu von bike-discount kann ich sie auch reklamieren.
hat jemand erfahrung mit denen ???

grüsse aufgehts


----------



## -MIK- (13. Oktober 2011)

Kla, das Ding is um. Hatte ich auch, bei mir hat KS die Stütze versucht zu reparieren, hat nicht einmal die Einführrunde durch den Garten gehalten. Hab das Ding gegen eine Reverb gewandelt und hab seit dem 0 Probleme mehr.

Schick ein und hoffe das Beste.


----------



## aufgehts (14. Oktober 2011)

immerhin hat bike-discount sofort geantwortet und umtausch angeboten.
mal sehen was draus wird----------


----------



## JCDenton (15. Oktober 2011)

gibts hier eigentlich Fahrer mit 31,4 Sattelrohr und absenkbarer Sattelstütze?

Viele Möglichkeiten, eigentlich gar keine, hab ich ja nicht bei diesem beschi..... Durchmesser oder?
Aktuelle Modelle gibbet ja nicht einmal mehr in 27,2 um dann mittels Reduzierhülse auf 31,4 zu kommen


----------



## veraono (15. Oktober 2011)

Hier hat sich jemand mit einem ähnlichen Problem beschäftigt, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410126

Edit, also um den Gedanken zu präzisieren: du bräuchtest eine Stütze z.B. in 30,9mm und dazu ein Blech mit 0,25mm Dicke welches du zu einer Schelle um die Stütze biegst. 
Das sollte beides zu besorgen sein und wäre mit etwas Geschick auch für Otto-Normal-Bastler mit Hammer , Zange und ein paar Schlauchschellen umzusetzen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. Oktober 2011)

bestell Dir im Werkzeughandel fuer Maschinenbauwerkzeuge eine Handreibahle in 31,6mm und reibe Dein Sattelrohr die fehlenden 0,2mm auf...so wuerde ich vorgehen 
PS: ich heatte die Moeglichkeiten sowas zu bestellen...bei Bedarf kurze PN

hatte heute meine neue Dropzone R angebaut und funzt super morgen gehts in die Berge


----------



## veraono (15. Oktober 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> .... Handreibahle in 31,6mm und reibe Dein Sattelrohr die fehlenden 0,2mm auf...


 
Das wäre natürlich, *wenn* die Wandstärke des Rahmens das zulässt, die einfachste Möglichkeit. 
Statt selbst ein Werkzeug zu kaufen, das du wahrscheinlich danach nie wieder brauchst, würd ich jedoch an deiner Stelle einfach mal zum nächsten Fachhändler gehen und höflich fragen, viele haben Reibahlen da. 
Hab das selbst vor nicht allzulanger Zeit für eine kleine Beigabe in die Brotzeitkasse bei einem anderen Problem mit einem 27,2mm-Rohr machen lassen.


----------



## JCDenton (16. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem aufreiben hatte ich auch schon im Kopf, wenn ueberhaupt, dann ist das wohl das einzigst halbwegs realistische bei dem Durchmesser. Mit Glueck passt ja vll. au ne 31,6 in das Sattelrohr ?!?


----------



## veraono (16. Oktober 2011)

JCDenton schrieb:


> ... Mit Glueck passt ja vll. au ne 31,6 in das Sattelrohr ?!?



DAS sicher nicht, aber du hast ja entweder mit Aufreiben oder mit 30,9mm Stütze+0,25mm Blech zwei einfache Lösungen zur Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (4. November 2011)

Meine Joplin (kein Remote, ich glaub, es ist die Version 3) muckt seit der letzten (Schmutz- und regenreichen) Ausfahrt.
Lässt sich mittels Hebel und Popodruck ganz normal in die abgesenkte Position befördern, kommt aber nur durch kräftigen Zug am Sattel wieder heraus.

Bevor ich mich jetzt hier durch den ganzen Thread wühle: Hat jemand vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung eine Erstdiagnose parat und kann mir empfehlen, was zu tun ist?
Was kann man selber machen?
Wann treten der Händler/Vertrieb in Aktion?

Thankx.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (4. November 2011)

Blacx Air 2012





DH AIR:
- 70mm Hub
- 2 Positionen â (UP / Down)
- 375mm LÃ¤nge
- 30.9 und 31,6mm Durchmesser
- Gewicht: 423g
- Farbe Black
Speziell entwickelt fÃ¼r Enduro und Avalanche Fahrer und Bikes mit einem Federweg zwischen 140 und 180mm Federweg

XC AIR:
- 80mm Hub
- 3 Positionen (Uphill 0mm/ Attack Mode -30mm/ Downhill Mode -80mm)
- 400mm LÃ¤nge
- 30.9 und 31,6 mm Durchmesser
- Gewicht: 479g
- Farbe: silver, red blue
Entwickelt fÃ¼r Hardtails und Mountainbikes mit bis zu 140mm Federweg

AM AIR:
- 110mm Hub
- 3 Positionen ( Uphill 0mm/ Attack Mode -40mm / Downhill Mode -110mm)
- 400mm LÃ¤nge
- 30.9 und 31.6 mm Durchmesser
- Gewicht: 501g
- Farbe: silver, red, blue
Speziell entwickelt fÃ¼r den Einsatz fÃ¼r Mountainbikes mit 140- 180mm Federweg.

AM+ AIR
- 125mm Hub
- 3 Positionen ( Uphill 0mm/ Attack Mode -45mm/ Downhill Mode â 125mm)
- 400mm LÃ¤nge
- 30.9 und 31.6mm Durchmesser
- Gewicht: 519g
- Farbe: silver, red, blue
Speziell fÃ¼r Allmountain Biker die eine extra Tiefe Sitzposition benÃ¶tigen, fÃ¼r den Einsatz in Bike mit einem Federweg zwischen 140 und 180m
Quelle:
http://www.sports-nut.de/blog/2011/11/03/blacx-2012-air/
http://www.ceednow.com/blog/blog/blacx-air-2012-vario-sattelstutzen/

Weitere Bilder:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285643004791515.66241.120505251305292&type=3
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150437221330086.417526.149850125085&type=3


----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. November 2011)

Die Preise für die 2012er Blacx Air Modelle sind aber ganz schön happig. Damit der Seilzug unten und nicht oben an der Sattelklemmung ist gefällt mir aber ganz gut.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. November 2011)

Hier im Forum habe irgendwo bei Lapierre bikes mal einen einzigen Beitrag gefunden in dem die Stütze erwähnt wurde. Und an dem Bike war die Stütze nur kurze Zeit dran. Wurde ohne Angabe von Gründen getauscht.  Ansonsten gibts noch keine Erfahungen. 

Also, mutige Menschen als Beta Tester an die Front. 
Vor allem da es von der Arretierung keien Details gibt bin ich etwas skeptisch was die Funktion der Stütze angeht. Ich würde mich aber gerne einen besseren belehren lasssen. Der Remote-Zug unten ist schon sehr interessant.


----------



## snorre (5. November 2011)

Auch hier im Forum gabs schon Erfahrungen zur Blacx (allerdings zur Jewel): siehe Post 302 weiter oben.
Fazit: Schrott!
Vielleicht wirds mit der Air ja besser. Von daher, wie Freizeit-Biker schon sagt, Mutige (Beta-Tester) voran!

Nach nun fast 2 Jahren mit meiner i950 (ohne Remote) kann ich für mich folgendes Fazit ziehen:
Variostützen sind klasse - nie wieder ohne. Die nächste hat Remote, aber ein Kabel, das nicht am Stützenkopf angebracht ist. Von daher fallen Reverb, Specialized, Joplin raus. Reverb Stealth braucht dafür vorbereitete Rahmen und ist nicht erhältlich. Somit muss ich weiter mit meiner i950 leben (was mit bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten nicht schwer fällt) und auf die Kind Shock Lev (?) warten (und deren Erfahrungsberichte und Preissenkungen)


----------



## Bernie_HD (5. November 2011)

snorre schrieb:


> Die nächste hat Remote, aber ein Kabel, das nicht am Stützenkopf angebracht ist. Von daher fallen Reverb, Specialized, Joplin raus. Reverb Stealth braucht dafür vorbereitete Rahmen und ist nicht erhältlich. Somit muss ich weiter mit meiner i950 leben (was mit bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten nicht schwer fällt) und auf die Kind Shock Lev (?) warten (und deren Erfahrungsberichte und Preissenkungen)



Was ist mit der Forca SPS350? Gibts auch bei ebay für EUR 76,-. Hab meine für unter 60,- bekommen und funzt einwandfrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (6. November 2011)

Im Prinzip nicht schlecht. Zumindest ist sie eine äußerst preisgünstige Alternative. Wenn sie dann auch noch problemlos funktioniert auf jeden Fall ein heißer Tipp um die Sache mal auszutesten oder für das 2.Rad.
Mir hat sie jedoch etwas zu wenig Verstellbereich. Hab mich schon sehr an die 12 cm der KindShock gewöhnt und hätte eher mehr als weniger.


----------



## giosala1 (9. November 2011)

Hi zusammen, nach dem gestern meine Reverb defekt gegangen ist - senkt nicht mehr ab und hat sich ca 4cm reingezogen hat ..... wird eingeschickt, 

ich habe die ,
Chrank Brothers schon gehabt - auch defekt nach kurzer Zeit , Spiel ohne Ende, zieht sich beim anheben raus ,dann war ise ein fall für die Mülltonne
dann 3 Stück Kind Shock
Immer die Fresser an de Stange nach Kurzer Zeit , Sattelaufnahmen ver - bogen , nach 3mal einsenden - bekamm ich das Geld zurück 

Die Rock Shox hat bisjetzt am längsten funktioniert- jetzt geht sie plötzlich nicht mehr  - Garantie  sollen doch die zahlen,

Also wenn das zurückschaue - es gibt keine Zuverlässige - zu Zeit . 
Aber die Rock Shox kann ich empfehlen auch wenn die nach kurzer Zeit ein wenig Spiel bekommen hat , und sich der Sattel beim anheben rauszieht.


----------



## veraono (10. November 2011)

Schon komisch, manche hier scheinen ein riesen Pech mit den Teilen zu haben...
Meine KS 900 funktioniert nun seit 2 Jahren ohne Reinigung o.ä., Sattel ist fest, kein nennenswertes Spiel, keine Probleme, keine Riefen , kein Mucken oder Murren. Und das bei hohem Fahrergewicht, im regelmäßigen Einsatz bei +30 bis -10 Grad, Matsch... 
Will keine Werbung machen aber ist schon krass was die Teil für eine Streuung haben, hängt aber vielleicht auch vom Baujahr ab?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. November 2011)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, nach dem gestern meine Reverb defekt gegangen ist - senkt nicht mehr ab und hat sich ca 4cm reingezogen hat ..... wird eingeschickt,
> 
> ich habe die ,
> Chrank Brothers schon gehabt - auch defekt nach kurzer Zeit , Spiel ohne Ende, zieht sich beim anheben raus ,dann war ise ein fall für die Mülltonne
> ...



Ich hatte auch die CB. Nach 2,5 Jahren war sie hinüber. Spiel weil Führung innen ausgerieben wegen Dreckempfindlichkeit trotz ewig neuer guideblocks und Sattelaufnahme verbogen.

Nun habe ich die 2011er Reverb bzw. eigentlich habe ich sie nicht, weil: Gleiches Phänomen wie bei Dir nach dem Entlüften vom ersten Tag an. Sank nicht ab und hat sich reingezogen. Also am selben Tag wieder zurück an Absender...nun warte ich auf Austausch seit 2 Wochen.

Leider habe ich den Fehler gemacht, direkt an den Händler/bike-components zu schicken. 30.11. ist der vorraussichtl. (interne) Termin. 
Direkt an sportimport soll schneller gehen.

Ich hab noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. November 2011)

und wie durch ein Wunder ist meine Austauschstütze jetzt auf dem Weg zu mir. Bin gespannt und werde berichten.


----------



## SlideRider (11. November 2011)

Ich habe am Dienstag die 2012er Reverb bekommen.
355mm, 100mm Travel, 30,9mm
Nach Montage, Support-Forum durchsuchen, SRAM-Videos anschauen, Entlüften, wieder Forum lesen etc. dann die Gewissheit: 0 Funktion, 0 PSI, dead on arrival...
Offensichtlich kein Einzelfall, dabei sollte man meinen, dass die mittlerweile genug Zeit zum Üben und Optimieren hatten...

Meine ist seit heute wieder bei Bike-Components, ich denke aber, dass ich vor Ablauf der 14 Tage vom Kauf zurücktreten werde - so einen unausgereiften Kram sollte man dem Hersteller so lange und so oft zurückschicken, bis die mal in eine funktionierende Qualitätssicherung investieren.


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. November 2011)

sry fuer Dich und haha nun an die Reverb...weil hoch gelobt und nun wohl auch im tiefen Fall


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. November 2011)

@Sliderider...exakt dasselbe bei mir und ich hab genauso gedacht:
Kein Luftdruck und keine Funktion trotz Entlüftens und auch von bike-components...allerdings das 2011er Modell.

Heute hab ich die Austauschstütze bekommen. Ging relativ schnell..."nur" knapp 2 Wochen gewartet. 

Der erste Funktionstest ohne Montage am bike macht einen guten Eindruck!

Nun werde ich morgen die Leitung kürzen, montieren und testfahren.
Ingesamt finde ich das Teil optisch ja sehr schön, was mich dazu veranlasst hat, es nochmal zu versuchen...Alternativen gibt es ja kaum.

Einige Reverbs scheinen zudem out-of-the-box zu funktionieren und einige sind wohl von vornerein zum Scheitern verurteilt. Hier scheint es wirklich ziemliche Schwankungen bei der Qualitätssicherung zu geben. Bin gespannt und werde berichten.


----------



## SlideRider (11. November 2011)

Hey,

ich habe auch eine Weile gezögert, da aber immer mehr Leute berichten, dass sie auch ohne Entlüften sofort funktionierte und viele Bike-Hersteller die Reverb ab 2012 serienmäßig verbauen, hatte ich gehofft, dass RockShox die Serienstreuung mittlerweile im Griff hat.
Das wird mit zunehmender Verbreitung sicher noch spannend...

Wurde Deine Stütze repariert oder getauscht?
Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass Du Austauschstütze geschrieben hast...

Ich habe gesehen, dass Gocycle alle Stützen vor dem Versand entlüftet und überprüft. Spart denen sicher eine Menge Ärger, allerdings gab es dort die 2012er noch nicht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. November 2011)

Hey,

bike-components sagte mir am Telefon auch, daß sie die Stützen vor Auslieferung prüfen. Andererseits kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Meine erste Stütze hatte nur 100 psi drauf. Merkwürdig.

Meine neue habe ich originalverpackt entnommen und da war garantiert noch keiner dran. Die hat 190 psi obwohl 250 empfohlen sind. Hab ich heut nachmittag gemessen.

Ich bin gespannt, wie sie sich morgen auf dem bike macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (12. November 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Die hat 190 psi obwohl 250 empfohlen sind. Hab ich heut nachmittag gemessen.


Bei so einer kleinen Luftkammer, wie bei einer Sattelstütze oder einem Stoßdämpfer, geht beim Messen schon verhältnismäßig viel Luft verloren, schließlich muß die Pumpe, welche man zum Messen nimmt, ja erst mit Luft gefüllt werden. Und wo kommt die her? Richtig, aus der Sattelstütze! Wenn du nur oft genug prüfst, ist die Stütze bald luftleer. Der Druckverlust kann also ganz normal sein.


----------



## veraono (12. November 2011)

Lässt sich leicht beheben: 
Beim Aufschrauben der Pumpe immer mal wieder 1x Pumpen, sobald  Widerstand beim Pumpen größer wird dichtet das Ventil Richtung Atmosphäre ab; dann auf knapp unter den vermeindlichen Druck im Dämpfer/Sattelstütze o.ä. aufpumpen; nun ist der Pumpenschlauch auf Druck... 
Weiter draufschrauben bis sich die Messnadel wieder etwas bewegt = (annähernd) reeller Druck im Dämpfer/Sattelstütze o.ä.


----------



## AJ (12. November 2011)

Guter Tip! Probier ich demnächst mal aus!


veraono schrieb:


> Lässt sich leicht beheben:
> Beim Aufschrauben der Pumpe immer mal wieder 1x Pumpen, sobald  Widerstand beim Pumpen größer wird dichtet das Ventil Richtung Atmosphäre ab; dann auf knapp unter den vermeindlichen Druck im Dämpfer/Sattelstütze o.ä. aufpumpen; nun ist der Pumpenschlauch auf Druck...
> Weiter draufschrauben bis sich die Messnadel wieder etwas bewegt = (annähernd) reeller Druck im Dämpfer/Sattelstütze o.ä.


----------



## bastl-axel (12. November 2011)

Das ist doch etwas umständlich und nur sinnvoll, wenn ich unbedingt wissen will, ob die Sattelstütze Druck verloren hat.
Wenn ich aber sowieso schon die Pumpe zum Messen angesetzt habe ,kann ich auch gleich wieder aufpumpen.
Trotzdem ein guter Tip.


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. November 2011)

Bloedsinn...beim draufschrauben geht kein Druck verloren !!!
wenn es bei Euch zischt beim aufschrauben wie sonst beim abschrauben, dann ist was Anderes faul. bei mir zischt es nie beim draufschrauben der Pumpe.
wenn Jemand den Druck versucht zu pruefen wie als wuerde er Reifendruck nachmessen, dann wirde ich es verstehen , aber nicht bei einer Daempferpumpe !!


----------



## bastl-axel (12. November 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Bloedsinn...beim draufschrauben geht kein Druck verloren !!!
> wenn es bei Euch zischt beim aufschrauben wie sonst beim abschrauben, dann ist was Anderes faul. bei mir zischt es nie beim draufschrauben der Pumpe.


Bei mir auch nicht, aber trotzdem muß die Luft zum Messen in die Pumpe und diese Luft zischt dann beim Ablassen. Aber genau diese Luft fehlt dann. Beim Anschließen und beim Betätigen des Spezialventils wird doch der Ventilstift nach unten gedrückt und Luft strömt aus der Sattelstütze in die Pumpe, aber diese Luft kann nicht mehr zurück, sie entweicht beim Abschrauben. Aber woher kommt denn diese Luft sonst, wennn nicht aus der Sattelstütze??
Beim Abschrauben der Pumpe zischt es, auch wenn du nicht pumpst. Also, woher kommt dann, diener Meinung nach, diese Luft, wenn nicht aus der Sattelstütze??


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. November 2011)

Schon mal was von Totraumvolumen gehört?
Das ist genau die Luft im Schlauch bis zum Manometer, die beim Auf- und Abschrauben der Pumpe auf das Ventil, verloren geht. Kann aber verhindert werden, durch einen kleinen Aufsatz an der Pumpe, meist Aerport genannt.


----------



## bastl-axel (12. November 2011)

Nur Überdruck kann beim Abschrauben zischend entweichen. Wo kommt denn der Überdruck her, wenn nicht, wie schon erwähnt, aus der Sattelstütze? Das sogenannte Totraumvolumen hat maximal den Aussendruck. Da kann also nichts zischend entweichen.
Auch in User-Manuals steht drin, daß allein beim Prüfen etwas Luft entweicht, welche wieder aufgefüllt werden muß.


----------



## veraono (12. November 2011)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das ist doch etwas umständlich und nur sinnvoll, wenn ich unbedingt wissen will, ob die Sattelstütze Druck verloren hat.
> Wenn ich aber sowieso schon die Pumpe zum Messen angesetzt habe ,kann ich auch gleich wieder aufpumpen.
> Trotzdem ein guter Tip.


Stimmt 



Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Bloedsinn...beim draufschrauben geht kein Druck verloren !!!


nix "Bloedsinn"... 
Druck geht nicht "Verloren" aber gleicht sich an: Es strömt Luft aus dem Dämpfer oder was auch immer in den Schlauch der Pumpe bis der Druck im Dämpfer und im Pumpenschlauch sich angeglichen haben, bei sehr kleinen Volumina (z.B. SPV-Kammern von Manitou-Dämpfern o.ä.) liest man nun also einen deutlich niedrigeren Druck ab als zuvor real drin war, bei rel. großen Volumina (Dämpferhauptkammer, Reifen...) ist der Effekt zu Vernachlässigen. Wichtig ist hier das Verhältniss der Volumina von Pumpenschlauch und Dämpfervolumen.

Edit: Aber ist das nicht etwas zu OT hier? Und nebenbei eigentlich auch zu simple Physik um darüber diskutieren zu müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. November 2011)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Bei so einer kleinen Luftkammer, wie bei einer Sattelstütze oder einem Stoßdämpfer, geht beim Messen schon verhältnismäßig viel Luft verloren, schließlich muß die Pumpe, welche man zum Messen nimmt, ja erst mit Luft gefüllt werden. Und wo kommt die her? Richtig, aus der Sattelstütze! Wenn du nur oft genug prüfst, ist die Stütze bald luftleer. Der Druckverlust kann also ganz normal sein.



Mag sein. Ich hab aber nur einmal geprüft, nicht mehrmals. Fakt ist, daß ich bei meiner ersten Stütze 100psi statt 250 hatte und das lässt sich nicht nur durch ein einmaliges Messen alleine erklären sondern durch mangelnde Endkontrolle. 

Ontopic: Die Austausch-Stütze funktioniert einwandfrei out-of-the box! Und das sogar sehr gut!!


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. November 2011)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nur Überdruck kann beim Abschrauben zischend entweichen. Wo kommt denn der Überdruck her, wenn nicht, wie schon erwähnt, aus der Sattelstütze? Das sogenannte Totraumvolumen hat maximal den Aussendruck. Da kann also nichts zischend entweichen.
> Auch in User-Manuals steht drin, daß allein beim Prüfen etwas Luft entweicht, welche wieder aufgefüllt werden muß.



  ja klar nach dem pruefen, denn Du musst ja die Pumpe abschrauben und das dabei Luft verloren geht, hatte ich nie angezweifelt 
doch in dem Moment beim draufschrauben, wo das Pumpenmonometer den Druck anzeigt ging noch nix verloren !!


----------



## OldSchool (13. November 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ja klar nach dem pruefen, denn Du musst ja die Pumpe abschrauben und das dabei Luft verloren geht, hatte ich nie angezweifelt
> doch in dem Moment beim draufschrauben, wo das Pumpenmonometer den Druck anzeigt ging noch nix verloren !!



Liest du eigentlich was andere schreiben?


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich was andere schreiben?


----------



## bastl-axel (13. November 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> doch in dem Moment beim draufschrauben, wo das Pumpenmonometer den Druck anzeigt ging noch nix verloren !!


Verloren an sich nicht, aber Luft aus der Sattelstütze wandert in die Pumpe zum Druckausgleich und genau diese Luft fehlt dann in der Sattelstütze und ob die jetzt zischend beim Abschrauben oder geräuschlos beim Anschrauben die Sattelstüztze verläßt, ist doch völlig unerheblich. Die Luft, welche die Pumpe und/oder den Manometer füllt, wird der Sattelstütze entnommen. Und dort fehlt sie dann. Also öfter messen ohne nachzupumpen, entleert die Sattelstütze oder Gabel oder Stoßdämpfer.


----------



## veraono (13. November 2011)

lasst ihn doch in seinem Glauben, an Erklärungsversuchen hats ja wirklich nicht gemangelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie_HD (13. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich das so lese, dann habe ich mit meiner Entscheidung für die Forca genau ins Schwarze getroffen.

Aber die kost ja auch kein Vermögen und ist rein mechanisch...

Dafür funktioniert sie, war net teuer und kein Hassel mit Luft oder Öl oder nicht und außerdem geht der Zug "unten" Richtung Sattelklemme rein und nicht oben am Sattel.

Ich verstehe nicht wieso schlecht funktionierende, komplizierte und teure Technik genommen wird und funktionierende robuste simple Technik nicht?

Viele Grüße

Bernhard


----------



## OldSchool (13. November 2011)

Bernie_HD schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich das so lese, dann habe ich mit meiner Entscheidung für die Forca genau ins Schwarze getroffen.
> 
> ...



Der heisst nicht Hassel sondern Hasselhoff.


----------



## veraono (13. November 2011)

Bernie_HD schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso schlecht funktionierende, komplizierte und teure Technik genommen wird und funktionierende robuste simple Technik nicht?


 
1. Weil man dass nicht unbedingt im Vorraus weiß und 
2. Weil 80mm Verstellbereich und 350mm Gesamtlänge nunmal nicht jedem ausreichen
3. Weil ich z.B. mit meiner Technik sehr zufrieden bin und nicht auf die 12,5cm Verstellbereich meiner Kind Shock verzichten möchte oder auf die  Gesamtlänge von 440mm meiner Gravity Dropper am anderen Rad verzichten könnte. 

Grundsätzlich geb ich dir recht, lieber einfache robuste Technik, wenn die dann noch günstiger ist umso besser. Die Forca hat wie gesagt halt leider gewisse Beschränkungen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. November 2011)

Bernie_HD schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich das so lese, dann habe ich mit meiner Entscheidung fÃ¼r die Forca genau ins Schwarze getroffen.
> 
> ...



Die Forca wollte ich auch zuerst aber schau Dir mal die EinschrÃ¤nkungen an. Sie kostet bei egay 79â¬...dazu Versand. Dann brauchste noch eine !!vernÃ¼nftige!! DistanzhÃ¼lse und Montagepaste, da die StÃ¼tze mit zuviel Klemmkraft Funktionsprobleme hat. Dann bist du am Ende mit Versand etc. bei 100â¬ und das fÃ¼r eine StÃ¼tze, die keine Ersatzteile verfÃ¼gbar hat.
DafÃ¼r das sie so simpel konstruiert ist, finde ich sie auch recht teuer..simpler als ein BÃ¼rostuhl fÃ¼r 49â¬. Die Verarbeitung ist auch eher Durchschnitt und die Sattelklemme sieht schwach aus. Vergleich das mal mit KS und RS.

Nun gibt es im Gegenzug zur Zeit die RS Reverb 2011 fÃ¼r 179â¬ welche wesentlich aufwÃ¤ndiger konstruiert ist, 125mm hat, Zwischenpositionen zulÃ¤sst und auch den "Ausfahrspeed" am Hebel regeln kann. Ersatzteile sind auch verfÃ¼gbar. Von der Verarbeitung ganz zu schweigen....die +80â¬ mehr sinds mir wert gewesen...
...aber jeder wie ers mag.


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. November 2011)

aufgehts schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hab mir eine Kind Shock-i900-R gekauft.
> zuerst war alles ok.
> ...



Exakt die selbe Konstellation wie bei mir.
Nach 3 Wochen hatte ich sie wieder zurück.

Gut finde ich nun, dass ich nun keine Schnellspanner-Sattelstützenklemme mehr benötige, sondern wieder eine fest verschraubte. So wird der Sattelklau erschwert.


Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## isartrails (15. November 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ... Nun gibt es im Gegenzug zur Zeit die RS Reverb 2011 für 179 ...


Wo denn bitte?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. November 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wo denn bitte?



Hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...it-Remote-Matchmaker-rechts-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## cassn (20. November 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Die Forca wollte ich auch zuerst aber schau Dir mal die EinschrÃ¤nkungen an. Sie kostet bei egay 79â¬...dazu Versand. Dann brauchste noch eine !!vernÃ¼nftige!! DistanzhÃ¼lse und Montagepaste, da die StÃ¼tze mit zuviel Klemmkraft Funktionsprobleme hat. Dann bist du am Ende mit Versand etc. bei 100â¬ und das fÃ¼r eine StÃ¼tze, die keine Ersatzteile verfÃ¼gbar hat.
> DafÃ¼r das sie so simpel konstruiert ist, finde ich sie auch recht teuer..simpler als ein BÃ¼rostuhl fÃ¼r 49â¬. Die Verarbeitung ist auch eher Durchschnitt und die Sattelklemme sieht schwach aus. Vergleich das mal mit KS und RS.
> 
> Nun gibt es im Gegenzug zur Zeit die RS Reverb 2011 fÃ¼r 179â¬ welche wesentlich aufwÃ¤ndiger konstruiert ist, 125mm hat, Zwischenpositionen zulÃ¤sst und auch den "Ausfahrspeed" am Hebel regeln kann. Ersatzteile sind auch verfÃ¼gbar. Von der Verarbeitung ganz zu schweigen....die +80â¬ mehr sinds mir wert gewesen...
> ...aber jeder wie ers mag.


 

Hatteir erst Ã¼berlegt die Forca zu holen, bin aber aus den genannten GrÃ¼nden weg von ihr.

Nun stehe ich da und weiÃ nicht welche in 31,6mm.
Die KS hat ja, so wie ich es hier mitbekommen habe, auch Ã¶fters ihre TÃ¼cken, sprich Lotteriespiel.
Die RS Reverb gibt es nun in 2011 und 2012Â´er Modell, worin liegen die Unterschiede?
Wollte ungern 200 und mehr ausgeben. Was gibt es denn sonst noch empfehlenswertes?

Achso, die XTC SP04 fÃ¤llt mir noch ein, hatte die irgendwelche Macken?


----------



## Dease (20. November 2011)

cassn schrieb:


> Die RS Reverb gibt es nun in 2011 und 2012´er Modell, worin liegen die Unterschiede?



Die Abschlusshülse ist statt silber jetzt schwarz und es gibt so eine Schelle, um die Absenkung zu begrenzen.
Wozu man das bei ner stufenlos verstellbaren Stütze braucht, hab ich aber bisher noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## cassn (20. November 2011)

Sonst keine Unterschiede, weniger Spiel ect.?

Hab eben mal bissel zu der Reverb gelesen, gibt ja anscheinend auch so die Probleme mit ihr.
Solangsam bekomm ich das Gefühl dass es noch nicht wirklich ausgereifte Modelle gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (20. November 2011)

Ob es noch mehr Unterschhiede gibt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Kenne keinen weiteren.

Meine Reverb läuft bisher problemfrei. Ein wenig Spiel hat sie auch, aber das merkt man absolut gar nicht beim Fahren.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. November 2011)

Die 2012er hat auch ein bisschen seitliches Spiel.
Meine hat zusätzlich ein bisschen "senkrechtes" Spiel. Ich kann den Sattel ungefähr einen halben cm runterdrücken, ohne den Knopf am Lenker für die Reverb zu betätigen. Kann aber auch sein, dass sich das nach dem Entlüften gibt, dazu war ich aber bisher zu faul.


----------



## cassn (20. November 2011)

Hmm, verflucht mit den Entscheidungen
Von Ursrünglich gut 50 Takken über 80-100 bin ich ja nun schon bei ca. 180 angelangt
Hab doch heute schon gute 200,- fürs Bike ausgegeben...

Auf noch Groß einlesen hab ich keine Lust, und es gibt noch einige Variostützen wenn ich es recht sehe.

Oder doch die XTC für ca. 120?


----------



## Dease (20. November 2011)

Samy, das liegt am Entlüften.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. November 2011)

Alles klar, mal sehen, ob ich das mal schaffe irgendwann. Ich hab heute immerhin schon die Videoanleitung dazu gesehen... Es wird, es wird


----------



## FlorianDue (20. November 2011)

hab heut mir ne neue Kindshock Supernatural bestellt.

Mein Forca ist also zu haben, die tuts wie am ersten Tag.
Ich will aber keinen Remote mehr haben.


----------



## Woife (21. November 2011)

Hallo,

für mein Bionicon Tesla habe ich mir (für 229 statt 299) bei Alpha Bikes in München die Blacx Jewel Vario-Sattelstütze geholt, eine Stunde getestet und wieder abgebaut.

Vorteile: Der Seilzug geht in den fixen Teil der Stütze, das heißt, keine Seilzubewegung beim Verstellen. Per Lenkerschalter ist sie relativ leicht auszulösen und funktioniert mit Magneten.

Nachteile: a) Es gibt nur drei Einstellungen: unten, mittig und oben.

b) Die Verrastung in der mittleren Stufe greift nur beim Ausfahren von unten, was während der Fahrt nicht so einfach einzustellen ist.

c) Der Satteldrehpunkt nach oben und unten liegt in der Sattelrohrachse und nicht einige Zentimeter nach hinten versetzt wie bei festen Sattelrohren. Meinen Sattel musste ich deshalb ganz nach hinten schieben, um die vorherige optimale Einstellung zu erreichen. Das verstärkt den folgend beschriebenen Effekt leider noch.

d) Der Sattelkopf ist aber leider eine mechanische Fehlkonstruktion: Der Kopf ist nur konisch durch eine Schraube gegen Verdrehen des Sattel nach unten und oben gesichert (meine normale Sattelstütze hat eine ordentliche Verzahnung und die Schraube hält nur die verzahnten Teile zusammen). 

Das heißt, im Gelände verdreht sich der Sattel nach hinten, wenn man ihn einmal kräftig belastet, obwohl ich die Innensechskantschraube bis kurz vor dem Zereißen angezogen habe (und ich habe schon einige Schrauben abgedreht ;-). Es fehlt irgendeine Art von Verzahnung.

Habe das Ding schweren Herzens wieder abgebaut und werde es am Samstag zu Alpha Bikes zurückbringen. Ist nur für Softies oder leichte Mädels geeignet.

Grüße aus München

Woife


----------



## dantist (30. November 2011)

Hier gibt es Bilder u.a. vom Innenleben der neuen Blacx-Stützen (Infos dazu gab es ja bereits hier in Post-Nr. 313):

Teil 1

Teil 2

Schön sehen sie ja aus -aber ob sie auch was taugen


----------



## theworldburns (10. Dezember 2011)

ich hab grad ein bischen die suchfunktion und google bemüht aber auf die schnelle nichts gefunden

hat hier schonmal jemand seine kind shock stütze abgebrochen? dachte erst mir sei der sattel durchgerutscht, leider wars die ganze stütze. glück dabei: es ist fast unmittelbar vor der haustür nach dem radeln passiert.  
kurioserweise ist die stütze nicht ganz unten an der sattelklemme gebrochen, sondern gute 3 finger weiter oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (10. Dezember 2011)

noch mehr glück, das die --empfinlichen teile--nicht beschädigt wurden.

meine erste ks war leider nach ca 3 wochen defekt.
( stütze sackte immerwieder ab )
der ersatz lief problemlos und damit bin ich ,
nach min 10 längeren touren, zufrieden.

von einer komplett gebrochenen stütze hab ich bisher
noch nie gehört.

umtausch sollte aber kein problem sein.

ride on


----------



## kolefaser (10. Dezember 2011)

@theworldburns:
Könntest du vielleicht ein paar Fotos von der gebrochenen Stütze machen? Ich bin glaube ich nicht der Einzige, dem sowas sehr interessieren würde
Der Austausch sollte wirklich kein Problem sein!

Gruß,
Ole


----------



## theworldburns (10. Dezember 2011)

die rechnung zur stütze ist älter als 2 jahre. meine erste i900 wurde nach gut 23 monaten gegen eine neue ausgetauscht, ich weiß garnicht wie lang ich die jetzt gefahren bin, schätze aber auch an die 2 jahre.


----------



## theworldburns (11. Dezember 2011)

eins




zwei




drei




komische stelle. wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe ist auf dieser höhe auch kein profilübergang im inneren oder dergleichen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Dezember 2011)

Das Biegemoment ist zwar über der Einspannstelle am Grössten, aber bei dem kurzen Stück bis zur oberen Mutter ist an der Stelle auch noch reichlich Spannung vorhanden. Ein klein wenig Änderung in der Materialeigenschaft kann da auf Dauer schon zu einem Ermüdungsbruch führen. 
Als der Stahl- Schrott noch nicht so sauber getrennt wurde, hatten wir aufgrund geringster Verunreinigungen mit Kupfer schon reichlich Probleme mit der Dauerschwingferstigkeit von Baustahl. 

So einen Schaden sollte KS aber auch noch im Rahmen der Kulanz übernehmen. 
Wenn die ein vernünftiges QM System haben, dann sind die warscheinich froh mal so ein Schadensbild in die Finger zu bekommen. 
Das ist hier im Forum aber der erste Fall von eine gebrochene Stütze beschrieben wird.


----------



## theworldburns (11. Dezember 2011)

Wollen wir wetten abschließen dass schon der Händler abweisend reagieren wird, weil ich den Klemmring von seiner Farbe befreit hab? Deutsche Fahrradteilvertriebe, und die sie flankierenden (Online)Händler, sind bis auf wenige rühmliche Ausnahmen allesamt vollkommen ignorant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (27. Januar 2012)

Bin zufällig darüber gestolpert:

Crank Brothers Kronolog











Ist das echt oder ein Fake? Tönt auf jeden Fall sehr interessant, mechanische Verriegelung, Luftfeder dadurch sehr leicht, stufenlos verstellbar und fixer Kabeleingang unten. 

Quelle: http://www.ride-air.fr/forum/viewto...d=be997c942b34ade22bacbe36ad922bb7&start=1300


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2012)

Zur Info, hab in meiner KS 950i Hebelversion zufällig einen Mangel entdeckt, der früher oder später zum Bruch des Hebels führen könnte.
Ausführliche Dokumentation hier.


----------



## Rad-ab (28. Januar 2012)

dantist schrieb:


> Bin zufällig darüber gestolpert:
> 
> Crank Brothers Kronolog
> 
> ...



Interessant auf jedenfall!
Luftfeder haben sie aber ja fast alle, selbst die seelige Maverick/Joplin.
Also da braucht man keine Wunder erwarten.

Ich warte jetzt ersstmal auf die Kinshock LEV ....die 150mm mit der Ansteuerung unten reizen mich extremst.....Hoffentlich wird die nicht son Montagsprodukt wie die anderen Kindshocks am Anfang waren ....


----------



## theworldburns (28. Januar 2012)

zu meiner gebrochenen stütze etwas weiter oben:

über nen händler eingeschickt, dann direkt per email eine antwort bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> wir haben ihre gebrochene KS-Stütze erhalten. Nach erster Überprüfung, ist der ursächliche Auslöser, die nicht Einhaltung der minimalen Einstecktiefe. Die Benutzungsspuren an der Sattelklemmung und am unteren Ende des Außenrohres, lassen vermuten, dass es sich um einen Schwingbruch handelt.
> 
> ...



wenn jemand so gütig wäre mir den zusammenhang zwischen nichteinhaltung der einstecktiefe und bruch einige cm oberhalb der einspannstelle mit eben jener begründung darzulegen? der typ hat keine ahnung wovon er schreibt. ich hab in TM ja auch ein bisschen aufgepasst damals. die biegelast an der bruchstelle wird mit weiteren auszug der stütze nicht größer, da der wirkende hebelarm immer gleich lang ist. 

übrigens war die sattelstütze tatsächlich weiter ausgezogen: gute 7mm (länge des aufgelaserten pfeils der auf maximalauszug zeigt). ich hab zwar ohnehin nicht erwartet einen ersatz zu bekommen, aber die antwort finde ich nicht zufriedenstellend. hätte er geschrieben dass die stütze nicht innerhalb der vom hersteller freigegebenen spezifikationen betrieben worden ist hätte ich die füße ja still gehalten, aber nicht so

man stellt sich seit der letzten email leider tot. was der gute herr L vergessen hat: die stütze ist trotz "weitergabe zur untersuchung" noch immer mein eigentum und ich hätte sie gerne wieder - von übereignung war nie die rede. wenn ich nicht ganz auf den kopf gefallen bin handelt es sich hierbei um unterschlagung. 

ich ruf die tage mal dort an und sag hallo...


----------



## isartrails (29. Januar 2012)

@theworldburns: Tja, Du brauchst jetzt starke Freunde...  

Fordere die Sattelstütze mit der Begründung zurück, du wolltest ein Sachverständigen-Gutachten anfertigen lassen.
Mal sehen, was sie dann sagen...


----------



## theworldburns (29. Januar 2012)

soll ich jetzt glaubhaft begründen wieso ich mein eigentum wieder in besitz nehmen mag? 
strafanzeige kann man inzwischen sogar online erstatten. das wirklich in frage kommende vergehen sucht dann der staatsanwalt für mich heraus - kein stress.


----------



## Jobal (7. Februar 2012)

Bei meiner KS 950 wird bei Temperaturen unter Null Grad, der Bowdenzug extrem schwergängig bzw. geht überhaupt nicht mehr. Der einzige Weg die Stütze dann noch hoch bzw. runter zu fahren ist, den Zug auszuhängen u. den kleinen Hebel unter dem Sattel direkt zu nutzen.

Bin ich der einzige, bei dem das so ist o. hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? Und, viel wichtiger, eine Idee, woran es liegt u. zu beheben ist.

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## theworldburns (7. Februar 2012)

Jobal schrieb:


> zu beheben ist.l


reverb 

du bist ja in der lage mit einfachen mittel herauszufinden ob der hebel selbst sich schlecht betätigen lässt, oder ob es an mehr widerstand am bowdenzug liegt. wenns an der stütze an sich liegt hast du schlechte karten, sollte es der bowdenzug sein:

a) bessere zugverlegung
b) gründlich schmieren
c) komplett neuen zug verlegen, in verbindung mit b)

ansonsten 

d) reverb kaufen


----------



## Jobal (7. Februar 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> reverb
> 
> du bist ja in der lage mit einfachen mittel herauszufinden ob der hebel selbst sich schlecht betätigen lässt, oder ob es an mehr widerstand am bowdenzug liegt. wenns an der stütze an sich liegt hast du schlechte karten, sollte es der bowdenzug sein:
> 
> ...


so so, die Reverb, die Lösung aller Probleme
Hebel funktioniert, wie schon geschrieben, es liegt eindeutig am Zug. Es kann nicht an der Zugverlegung liegen, die funzt ja im Sommer optimal. Ich habe den Zug bereits neu gefettet, daran liegst wohl auch nicht.

Kann Feuchtigkeit in der Hülle den Zug derart blockieren? O. kann es sein, dass sich die Hülle bei Kälte so extrem zusammenzieht, dass der Bowdenzug nicht mehr durchrutscht?

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Adam1987 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit meiner KS Dropzone bei der letzten Tour bei -10° festegestellt. 

Wenn ich den Remotehebel betätige zieht der Zug den Hebel an der Stütze nach unten und die Absenkung funktioniert, die Reibung in der Aussenhülle oder evt. auch zwischen Hebel und Stützenkopf ist allerdings so groß, das der Hebel nicht mehr in die "zu" Position also nach oben rutscht.

Mit der Hand kann ich den Hebel aber wieder nach oben drücken und Stütze macht zu.

Habe nach der letzten Tour mit Brunox draufgehalten und jetzt flutscht es wieder, das war aber bei mir im "warmen" Keller. Mal schauen wie es am Samstag wird wenn es wieder aus dem nicht ganz so kalten Keller in den übelst kalten Wald geht.

Ich vermute aber das die Schwergängigkeit bei mir auch durch den enormen Matsch und die damit verbundenen often Reinungen des Bikes in den letzten Monaten kommt.

Ich werde am Samstag dann berichten ob sie einfach ein bissel Schmierung brauchte oder es doch die Kälte ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (8. Februar 2012)

Im Warmen funktioniert meine Stütze auch ganz normal! Nur sobald ich im Freien bin blockiert der Zug, ich muss ihn aushängen u. kann nur damit die Stütze bedienen.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Rad-ab (8. Februar 2012)

Jobal schrieb:


> Im Warmen funktioniert meine Stütze auch ganz normal! Nur sobald ich im Freien bin blockiert der Zug, ich muss ihn aushängen u. kann nur damit die Stütze bedienen.
> 
> Ciao Jobal


wasser in der Zughülle.
Spül die Hülle mal mit WD40 Brunox oder ähnlichem durch.


----------



## theworldburns (8. Februar 2012)

im falle meiner gebrochenen KS i900 wurde nach zuerst erfolgter absage dann doch sehr zuvorkommend gehandelt.

ob es daran lag dass ich vermittelt habe wieso der bruch nicht durch eine zu geringe einstecktiefe hervorgerufen werden konnte, oder ob man einfach nur so kulanz zeigte kann ich nicht sagen, zufrieden bin ich jedenfalls 

man verbaute ein niegelnagelneues aussenrohr einer 420er stütze - kostenlos.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. Februar 2012)

Jobal schrieb:


> Im Warmen funktioniert meine Stütze auch ganz normal! Nur sobald ich im Freien bin blockiert der Zug, ich muss ihn aushängen u. kann nur damit die Stütze bedienen.
> 
> Ciao Jobal


am besten den kompletten Aussenzug incl der Umlenkung am Lenker mit dünnem Fett (z.B. RS Judy Butter) oder evtl. Vaseline füllen. Dann den Zug durchschieben. Bei den Temperaturen bildet sich sofort Kondenswasser. Das gefriert dann sofort.  Brunox oder WD40 füllen nicht komplett. 
Warscheinlich muss aber noch eine zusätzliche Rückstellfeder mit an den Auslöser am Stützenkopf. Die innere Reibung im Zug wird bei den Temperaturen warscheinlich bei Fettfüllung zu hoch werden.  Ich hab ein Gummiband um den Auslösehebel gelegt, über den Kopf nach vorn geführt und am Sattelgestell fixiert. So läuft es ganz gut.


----------



## Jobal (10. Februar 2012)

Ich habe den Zug schon neu gefettet u. die Außenhülle mit Öl durchgespritzt. Der Zug ist zwar weniger schwergängig als vorher, aber bei Kälte immer noch nicht zu benutzen. Bleibt also beim Aushängen u. direkt am Sattel rumfummeln

Ich versuche mal, das mit dem Gummizug, aber ich vermute wie Du inzwischen, dass es Kondenswasser ist u. das auch der Gummizug nicht ausreichen wird, den Zug gängig zu machen.

Muss wohl mein Schätzchen in der Kälte stehen lassen, damit es sich akklimatisiert u. kein Kondenswasser bildet.

ciao Jobal


----------



## Arthur27 (4. Mai 2012)

Servus Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Remote-Hebel für meine alte Kind-Shok. Der Originalhebel ist mir für 40 Euro etwas zu happig, daher suche ich etwas günstigeres 
Hat da jemand einen Tip ?
Im Grunde brauch ich ja nur einen Hebel der den Zug kurz spannt ... weiss nicht warum die da so teuer sind. Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## hömma (4. Mai 2012)

Versuch mal den RockShox Poplock Hebel, der kostet nur die Hälfte und ist schön schlicht. Konnte den auch problemlos an meiner Marzocchi-Gabel mit ETA-Absenkung verwenden.


----------



## manne (4. Mai 2012)

Wieviel mm Zug holt denn der KS Hebel ein?


----------



## Arthur27 (4. Mai 2012)

@ Hömma:
Danke für den Tip !
Stellt sich der Hebel denn im gezogenen Zustand fest, oder täuscht das auf den Bildern ?

@ Manne:
Gute Frage, muss ich morgen mal ausmessen. Sind aber nur wenige mm.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (5. Mai 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> @ Hömma:
> Danke für den Tip !
> Stellt sich der Hebel denn im gezogenen Zustand fest, oder täuscht das auf den Bildern ?


Tut er.


----------



## Nafets190 (8. Juni 2012)

Hi. Weiß jemand welche die längste autom. Sattelstütze am Markt ist? (>420mm, 31,6)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## veraono (8. Juni 2012)

So weit ich weiß: 
Kind Shock Supernatural 150mmx435mmx31,6mm
oder 
Gravity Dropper 420mm (meine ist komischerweise auch 435mm?) 27,2mm mit Adapter od. 30.9mm (mit 0,35mm Blech als Adapter). 
oder Reverb 420mm


----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2012)

*Hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen...Nach dem absenken meiner KS Stütze schiebt sich der Stützenkopf 2-3cm wieder von selber raus.
Entlüften habe ich auch schon mehrfach gemacht ( Rote Mutter auf und Stütze mehrmals rauf und runter). Anscheinend zieht das Teil dannach irgendwo dannach wieder Luft
Bin etwas mit meinem MechanikerLatein am Ende*


----------



## manne (1. Januar 2013)

manne schrieb:


> Wieviel mm Zug holt denn der KS Hebel ein?



Würde mich immer noch interessieren, wäre nett wenn das mal jemand messen könnte.


----------



## kube (1. Januar 2013)

Würde mal sagen das du den Satz etwas unglücklich formuliert hast.....werde da auch nicht schlau draus was du genau meinst!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (1. Januar 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Würde mal sagen das du den Satz etwas unglücklich formuliert hast.....werde da auch nicht schlau draus was du genau meinst!!



Der Weg, der vom Hebel am Bowdenzug bewirkt wird: 
Entspannte Position --> betätigt bis zum Anschlag.


----------



## kube (3. Januar 2013)

Hi Manne ich kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen da ich eine KS ohne Remote habe aber hier wird doch bestimmt einer sein der das mal eben nachmessen kann....


----------



## wallacexiv (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute. Ich blick im Jungle der verstellbaren Stützen noch nicht so richtig durch. Welche Modelle haben sich denn in der Praxis bewährt?

Was ist die Stütze mit dem besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis?


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub dass die Reverb noch immer eine der TOP Stützen ist. Gibts ja je nach Ausführung mittlerweile schon recht günstig


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich glaub dass die Reverb noch immer eine der TOP Stützen ist. Gibts ja je nach Ausführung mittlerweile schon recht günstig



Laaaaaaangweilige 125mm Verstellweg

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Laaaaaaangweilige 125mm Verstellweg
> 
> G.



Du scheinst nicht ganz aufm Stand zu sein...
Die gibt's schon seit Ewigkeiten mit 150mm


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Februar 2013)

Wo gibt's die Reverb in 150 mm?
Nur die Stelth gibt's in 150 mm. Und es haben ja längst nicht alle die Möglichkeit die zu montieren.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## hömma (11. Februar 2013)

Fahre seit 2 Wochen nach laaanger Wartezeit die KS Lev mit 150mm und bin bisher schwer begeistert von der Funktion und vor allem der Verarbeitung. 

Die wirkt nochmal um einiges wertiger als meine 2 Jahre alte i900, die mich allerdings auch nie im Stich gelassen hat. Sie ist aber auch mit 250 Euro genau doppelt so teuer wie meine alte KS.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wo gibt's die Reverb in 150 mm?
> Nur die Stelth gibt's in 150 mm. Und es haben ja längst nicht alle die Möglichkeit die zu montieren.
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Genau Der LB Stefan hat mal wieder keine Ahnung

G.


----------



## kube (11. Februar 2013)

Habe mir die KS Supernatural mit 150mm gekauft und bin bis jetzt Super zufrieden damit, mein Bruder hat sich die hier gekauft:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a70021/eten-vario-sattelstuetze-309mm.html?mfid=730
und
Die funzt bis jetzt Super, hat zwar nur 100mm verstellweg aber ihm reicht es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn da kein maximales Körpergewicht da steht sollte es da auch keine Einschränkung geben oder?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau Der LB Stefan hat mal wieder keine Ahnung
> 
> G.


 Die LB's hauen sich aber gegenseitig gerne mal in die Pfanne, was?

....oder liegts am Datum? Hat hier etwa jemad die Narrenkappe auf?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Die LB's hauen sich aber gegenseitig gerne mal in die Pfanne, was?
> 
> ....oder liegts am Datum? Hat hier etwa jemad die Narrenkappe auf?



Ne, im allgemeinen bin nur ich so gemein

G.


----------



## xen54 (15. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Ich habe mir auch endlich mal eine absenkbare Sattelstütze gegönnt (die KS Supernatural) und hätte da mal ein paar Fragen:

Kann ich bedenkenlos die Stütze einfahren, auch wenn sie mit ein bisschen Schlamm und Dreck bedeckt ist?
Sollte ich mir so einen Stoffüberzug zulegen, um die Stütze zu schützen?
Und zu guter letzt: Muss die Stütze regelmäßig geölt werden, damit sie schön flutscht oder reichen die üblichen Wartungsintervalle vom Rest des Fahrrads?


----------



## aufgehts (15. Februar 2013)

der abstreifer erledigt das schon.....
vor jeder fahrt kurz mit dem lappen drüber
und 2 tropfen balistol verteilen und gut is.....


----------



## xen54 (15. Februar 2013)

Okay, danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Dann kanns ja heute losgehen


----------



## dh-paule (3. Mai 2013)

Hopla schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich überlege mir folgende Sattelstütze zu kaufen, deren Dollarpreis bei Ebay etwas über 100  liegt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DNM-ASP-Manu...item3367fb4449
> ...



der Beitrag ist schon ein paar Monde alt, aber aus aktuellem Anlass hab ich mal ein Bild der DNM ASP :-(


----------



## fone (3. Mai 2013)

nach fest kommt ab. es stimmt.


----------



## dh-paule (3. Mai 2013)

ist jedoch ne unangenehme Erfahrung :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (4. Mai 2013)

weiß jemand wie man das color kit bei den kind shock sattelstützen einbaut? hab nirgens eine anleitung finden können.


----------



## dh-paule (12. Mai 2013)

so, seit Freitag ist die DOSS verbaut...


----------



## 6ix-pack (22. Mai 2013)

Zum Thema Klemmung der "alten" *Crank Brothers Joplin 4R*:

Meine hat gestern den Geist aufgegeben:
Eine Sattelstrebe ist aus dem vorderen Führungsdorn nach oben herausgerutscht!



Gibt es jemanden, der selbst eine funktionierende Klemmung für die Jopling gebaut hat? Vielleicht aus anderem Material?

Die dort verwendeten Aluplatten sind viel zu weich!
Hier ein "vorher"-Bild der Klemmung:

Genau diese helle Aluteil hier - hinten steckte die Sattelstrebe drin - vorne war sie nach oben rausgeschoben.

Die Platte ist jetzt leicht krumm...





Falls jemand helfen kann - bitte Infos an mich! 

Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Mai 2013)

Dass es die überhaupt noch im Einsatz befindlich anzutreffen gibt wundert mich schon gewaltig. 
Die Original Platten sind bei Bike-Components.de  als Ersatzteile gelistet. 

Die würde ich mir mal als Rarität an Wand hängen.


----------



## morph027 (22. Mai 2013)

Hey, meine fährt auch noch rum


----------



## Bullbaer (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hab' für Ersatz gesorgt.

Material: 42CroMo4 - vernickelt

Die Prototypen sind unheimlich teuer geworden und eigentlich unverkäuflich/unbezahlbar. (1 Set bekommt der San Andreas Neuaufbau-Fahrer als Langzeittester...)
Evtl. Nachfertigungen würden mit 20,- EUR / Stk zu Buche schlagen.

Außenkonturen waren nicht von Bedeutung. Aus diesem Grund sehen Sie dem Original nicht ähnlich. Innen jedoch wurden alle Maße exakt abgegriffen und: *passt!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (21. Juni 2013)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Ich hab' für Ersatz gesorgt.
> 
> Material: 42CroMo4 - vernickelt
> 
> ...





Damit wird die Stütze hoffentlich lange am Mountain Cycle weiter fahren!!

 @Bullbaer: Dafür gibt's nen Kasten bestes Sauerländer Bier nach Wahl 
Lass uns mal die Gelegenheit dazu ausmachen!

Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## motorsportfreak (22. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr auch noch die Joplin 4, bisher null Probleme, im Winter mach ich den ersten Service. Klemmen habe ich mir als Ersatz bestellt, hoffentlich hält sie ewig!


----------



## Bullbaer (2. Juli 2013)

Die Nachbauten sind fertig!

Nachdem die Teile vom Vernickeln zurück sind, steht einem dauerhaften Einsatz nichts mehr im Weg.

Gewichtsfetischisten lesen jetzt nicht mit!
Originalteil aus Alu: 7 Gramm
Nachbau CroMo: 46 Gramm

Wo soll ich das nur einsparen? 

Bullbaer


----------



## 6ix-pack (2. Juli 2013)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Die Nachbauten sind fertig!
> 
> Nachdem die Teile vom Vernickeln zurück sind, steht einem dauerhaften Einsatz nichts mehr im Weg.
> 
> ...



Hauptsache es hält!


----------



## al capuchino (21. September 2013)

Hallo,

als schwerer Fahrer (95Kg mit Gerödel) will ich mir nun auch eine versenkbare Stütze gönnen. Habe mir das Limit bei 200 Euro gesetzt. 
Remote wäre sicher sinnvoll.
Zu welcher, nicht wartungsintensiven, langlebigen Stütze würdet Ihr mir denn raten?

Mein Bike Dealer empfielt mir die Kindshocks.

Gruß
Al


----------



## kube (21. September 2013)

Ich wiege mit Gerödel um die 105kg und bin mit der Kindshock Supernatural sehr zufrieden, funzt noch wie am ersten Tag und die Stütze hat schon einiges mitgemacht, habe die jetzt seit einem guten Jahr


----------



## edthebike (4. Februar 2014)

Hi, hab ´ne 3 Jahre alte Kind Shock i900 r. Bisher völlig problemlos. Jetzt hab ich nach dem Umbau auf ein anderes Bike das Problem das die Stütze im abgesenktem Zustand nicht mehr arretiert und langsam ausfährt. Eine Sichtinspektion hat nichts weiter ergeben. Hebel gereinigt und WD 40 drauf, die Kugel oben unter dem Hebel manuell mit nem Schraubenzieher ganz angehoben - ohne Wirkung. Von unten und in der Mitte hab ich die Stütze auch mal geöffnet und nach Auffälligkeiten gesucht und dabei gereinigt und neu gefetten -  keine Änderung. 
Kennt jemand diesen Defekt und eine Lösung dafür ?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Februar 2014)

Versuch mal den Kopf der Stütze abzudrehen. Ist mit normalem Gewinde und Schraubensicherung in die Kolbenstange geschraubt. Schön durchwärmen hilft  Aber nicht übertreiben. Sonst ist das Ventil ganz hin.

Dort sitzt das eigentliche Ventil, dass die Verriegelung öffnet. Evtl. kannst du das wieder gängig machen. Wenn das auch nichts hilft, dann hilft wahrscheinlich nur noch einschicken mit bitte um großen Service (sofern die das überhaupt machen?) , oder gleich eine Neue.


----------



## edthebike (4. Februar 2014)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Kopf der Stütze abzudrehen. Ist mit normalem Gewinde und Schraubensicherung in die Kolbenstange geschraubt. Schön durchwärmen hilft  Aber nicht übertreiben. Sonst ist das Ventil ganz hin.
> 
> Dort sitzt das eigentliche Ventil, dass die Verriegelung öffnet. Evtl. kannst du das wieder gängig machen. Wenn das auch nichts hilft, dann hilft wahrscheinlich nur noch einschicken mit bitte um großen Service (sofern die das überhaupt machen?) , oder gleich eine Neue.



Ok,danke für den Tipp. War auch mein Gedanke, nur ließ sich der Kopf nicht mit annehmbarem Kraftaufwand lösen. War mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob ich dort an das Ventil gelange. Ohne diese Info wollte ich jedenfalls nicht noch mehr kaputt machen. Ein Heißluftgebläse bekomme ich heute noch geliehen. Mal sehen ob´s dann klappt.


----------



## 6ix-pack (4. Februar 2014)

Blöde Frage: du hast aber nicht die Sattelklemmung zu fest angeknallt? Wenn die zu Fest ist, funzte die Stütze nicht mehr. Drehmoment zu hoch...

Ich bin ein 3/4 Jahr mit meiner Joplin 4R rumgefahren und fast wahnsinnig geworden! Es funktionierten nur die ersten 2cm Absenkung, danach nur mit viel Druck rein und mit absteigen und gegenpressen wieder raus.
Hab sie auseinandergenommen, wieder zusammengebaut - nichts!
Dann wieder rein, wieder zu fest angeknallt, gleiches Spiel: Stütze funktioniert nicht.

Also musste ich erst neulich eine Werkstatt-do-it-yourself-Beilage der bike lesen, um darauf zu kommen!!! Mega peinlich.

Wenn es das bei dir auch ist, verrat es uns nicht! 

Gruss 6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edthebike (5. Februar 2014)

Wäre schön wenn´s nur das gewesen wäre, aber ausgebaut ist´s das gleiche.


----------



## CC. (5. Februar 2014)

Servus,
Ich hab da mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten.
An meinem Wunschbike wird im Auslieferungszustand eine Reverb sein.
Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, daß jede Sattelstütze ohne Setback mir meine benötigte Sitzlänge zu sehr verkürzt. Wird bei jedem Rad so sein.
Frage: gibts die Versenkbaren nur ohne Setback?  Gibts Lösungen für das beschriebene Problem?

Komme von einer Race Geo mit langem Oberrohr, das anvisierte AM Fully wird auch durch den kürzeren Vorbau insgesamt noch kürzer. Da ist der fehlende Setback Gift für die Sitzposition.

Danke & Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## edthebike (5. Februar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich hab da mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten.
> An meinem Wunschbike wird im Auslieferungszustand eine Reverb sein.
> Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, daß jede Sattelstütze ohne Setback mir meine benötigte Sitzlänge zu sehr verkürzt. Wird bei jedem Rad so sein.
> ...





CC. schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich hab da mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten.
> An meinem Wunschbike wird im Auslieferungszustand eine Reverb sein.
> Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, daß jede Sattelstütze ohne Setback mir meine benötigte Sitzlänge zu sehr verkürzt. Wird bei jedem Rad so sein.
> ...



Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten:
1. Es gibt etliche Variostützen mit Setback
2. Bau nen längeren Vorbau dran
3. Kauf ein Bike mit langem Oberrohr, haben inzwischen viele mit moderner Geo
4. Kauf einen größeren Rahmen und Bau evtl. nen kürzeren Vorbau dran.
5. Heutzutage sitzt man einfach kürzer auf'm Bike, gewöhne dich dran ;-)


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2014)

???
Was hat der Vorbau mit der Sitzposition ( => Knielot!!) zu tun?
Richtig, nichts.
Das geht oft nur mit einer Sattelstütze mit Setback. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung...


----------



## edthebike (6. Februar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ???
> Was hat der Vorbau mit der Sitzposition ( => Knielot!!) zu tun?
> Richtig, nichts.
> Das geht oft nur mit einer Sattelstütze mit Setback. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung...


Jo, hast Recht. Bleibt noch Punkt 1, 3 und 4. Eine Entscheidung mußt du treffen.....


----------



## CC. (6. Februar 2014)

edthebike schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Es gibt etliche Variostützen mit Setback


Welche?


----------



## biker-wug (6. Februar 2014)

Kind Shock i900, Command Post von Specialized ......


----------



## CC. (6. Februar 2014)

Danke.


----------

